# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Garage Improvements

## Dave P

So I have my garage been built right now, and am pretty amped haha. Having years or keeping toys in peoples sheds, garages, back yards, and having to really plan maintenance sessions, now I can keep them all close to me haha. 

So what improvements have you made to your garage that you couldn't live without now? Could be big or small, cheap or expensive. 

Just looking for ideas to maximize my new garage.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Think about your cabinets/shelves. Draw it out, measure twice.

I've redone my shelves 3 times because I was stupid and rushed it.

----------


## jwslam

Overhead storage, hanging bikes, hanging ladder, tire rack, LED lighting, retractable extension cord

----------


## schocker

I am working on my garage currently. Just about finished priming, then time for paint. Then I have 8'x8' of proslat to go on the wall along with tire racks. Then I will build a new low cabinet for tools and whatnot with a work surface then a tall cabinet for all of my detailing stuff. Probably won't do my floor this year but might redo the POS stairs.

----------


## BavarianBeast

We just bought our house and we are moving in May 31st.

I am planning on ordering these in a blue/black pattern with lighting strips and doing my entire garage floor in them. 

http://racedeck.com/

----------


## s_havinga

Might be too late but 9' ceiling and open web trusses! gives you attic access/ storage and the extra foot of clearance is great because you can put up a row of shelving along the wall and still be able to walk/ park under it.

----------


## gretz

I would get the highest walls possible. Increased roof height makes all of the difference / makes the garage seem that much larger (also allows more options, you never know when you'll need the height.)

Window location and direction the garage door faces / man door access should be in a place for a reason, not just "two window there, and my door here"... have rhyme to the reason.

Floor thickness, how much weight are you going to have in there?

Lots of receptacles, you can never have too many

Think of panel and electrical requirements... I went 200Amp into my shop, then "drip feed" the house as opposed to 100A into the house, then ~70A to the garage. It's still one trench, you also hold the house power hostage if need be lol.

Run your gas line for heat, CAT5 for internet, phone line, etc all at once.

Leave a gasline provision outside so you can hook a natural gas BBQ, heater, etc... outside

Exterior lights and plugs should be thought out / can be extremely useful in the right locations.

I just built a shop last year, if you want to pop down and take a look, it could give you some ideas / things to look out for...

----------


## AA2001

Shelving space is key! if you have as many toys as probably everyone on here, no matter how much shelving space you make, you're going to use it all. We just build a new rack on the back on my garage wall this weekend and it's going to clear up a lot of the clutter we had.

----------


## Darkane

Not that is was cold enough to need it this year, but garage heater.

----------


## raceman6135

I wish my garage did not have windows. I would rather have had more wall space for storage and increased security of no windows.

Don't get too hung up on placing a lot of electrical receptacles. This contradicts a lot of people's theories, but I have found that the majority of my corded tools (drills, grinders, etc.) have cords that are too short and require an extension cord to get to where I'm working. Exception to that rule: workbench. Have receptacles both on the wall and the front of the workbench if possible, so you can keep the cord out of your way as much as possible.

Power some lights on their own, dedicated circuit. If you trip a breaker because of a tool plugged into a receptacle, you won't be left in the dark.

Keep receptacles and light switches more than 48" off the floor. This way, you can lean a 4'x8' sheet of plywood or other material against the wall without pinching electrical cords that happen to be plugged in.

Decide where you would like to put your air compressor so that the proper electrical circuit can be run. Same thing for welders, plasma cutters, mills, and any other "work station" type requirements.

If you have space around or behind the garage for a travel trailer, think about having a 30 amp or 50 amp RV receptacle installed where applicable for RV use.

Some guys like to "man cave" up their garage, which includes neon lights/signs. If that sounds like you, get some outlets installed high on the wall where the signs will hang, and incorporate a switch for them in a convenient location.

Put a large, long piece of flat steel or angle iron on the striker side of the man door such that it strengthens the door frame against door kick-in by thieves. Search "jamb shield" for some ideas on this.

Jackshaft style garage door openers require an electrical receptacle mounted beside the large door.

Working on old cars, race cars, and project cars, you sometimes have to move them around without help from their own engines. Flush mount floor anchor points allow you to use a cable come-along or 12 volt winch to pull vehicles into the garage or sideways (on dollies) from one part of the garage to another.

If future plans involve a 2-post or 4-post lift, either decide on a specific location for it now, or just have the entire pad poured thicker and/or higher MPa concrete.

Big, and a couple, fire extinguishers.

----------


## HiTempguy1

If you haven't poured the pad yet, put pex down for underfloor heating.

Really, having it heated is the biggest thing. Everything else can be worked around IMO and everything has been listed in the other posts.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## phreezee

I bought some slats when they were on sale at Costco.
http://www.costco.ca/Proslat-Wall-Pa...100284931.html

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *I bought some slats when they were on sale at Costco.
> http://www.costco.ca/Proslat-Wall-Pa...100284931.html*



That stuff is the best. I put it up instead of drywall on all my walls. No regrets.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *I bought some slats when they were on sale at Costco.
> http://www.costco.ca/Proslat-Wall-Pa...100284931.html*



2nd, but Costco only has white and won't give me Charcol or Light Gray.

So I have to source it from either Rona or Home Depot. They are normally $140 per 8x4'. I have seen as low as $120.

Once Garage Granite guy is out to do the floor, will do proslats next.

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by mix123_ 
> * 
> 
> That stuff is the best. I put it up instead of drywall on all my walls. No regrets.*



My obligatory humble brag post... :Pooosie:  

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dave P

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. 

Its going to be 24x24x8 with a 12 inch curb wall. 18 x 8 door. 40 amp service, Have a furnace ready to be installed. Was just going to insulate myself. Whats the best way to insulate the roof but keep the rafters open (for storage?) 

Pretty pumped on it. Will be nice to load up the dirt bikes the night before and keep it parked in the garage. 

Does anyone have the side mounted garage door opener? They are a bit more money, but look pretty trick.

----------


## schocker

^^That makes my 8'x8' seem so pitiful  :ROFL!:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> *



Whats with the handrail in front of the door?

----------


## Kloubek

> _Originally posted by raceman6135_ 
> *I wish my garage did not have windows. I would rather have had more wall space for storage and increased security of no windows.*



You'll think that until you go back into your garage to get something out of your car shortly after coming home, using the door light which stats on for some 5-10 minutes, only to find yourself stuck in total darkness once it turns off because you forgot to turn on main overhead lights. 

1st world problems.

----------


## BavarianBeast

^ I feel like the door is open and they have a mirror at the entrance.

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats with the handrail in front of the door?*



Isn't in front of the door. The landing is fairly large but you need railing there so you don't fall over.

You can see it a bit better in this picture.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## raceman6135

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> * 
> 
> You'll think that until you go back into your garage to get something out of your car shortly after coming home, using the door light which stats on for some 5-10 minutes, only to find yourself stuck in total darkness once it turns off because you forgot to turn on main overhead lights. 
> 
> 1st world problems.*



I'm in my late 40's now and the eyesight isn't as good as it used to be, so I turn on the garage lights every time I enter, regardless of how long I'll be in there or the time of day LOL

#GettingOldSucks

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *
> 
> Does anyone have the side mounted garage door opener? They are a bit more money, but look pretty trick.*



Ya I have one. Super quiet. Looks cleaner than having track and opener hanging on ceiling. Locks door as soon as it's down. 

Works great.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> * You'll think that until you go back into your garage to get something out of your car shortly after coming home, using the door light which stats on for some 5-10 minutes, only to find yourself stuck in total darkness once it turns off because you forgot to turn on main overhead lights. 
> 
> 1st world problems.*



That's why my dome light and trunk light put out 500 lumens each.

----------


## blownz

^ motion sensor.

I actually have 4 100 watt bulbs on a motion sensor in my garage, so most of the time you don't need any of the other lights on. And everytime you drive in it is nice and bright.

I will echo most people here as the musts are: lots of plugs, lots of lights, and a heater. Floor drain is one other thing I could not do without. I also have hot and cold water and an extra drain by the entrance to the house to add a sink, but I never ended up putting that in.

Sweet garage G!

----------


## mix123

The garage door opener I have has a motion sensor in the control panel so it keeps the light on with motion. Works well.

Hot and cold water with a sink is on the top of my list.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *
> Its going to be 24x24x8 with a 12 inch curb wall. 18 x 8 door. 40 amp service, Have a furnace ready to be installed. Was just going to insulate myself. Whats the best way to insulate the roof but keep the rafters open (for storage?) 
> *



The best answer (IMO) for storage is "attic trusses." You won't have open rafters but you will have additional storage space and it's easy to insulate. If you go with attic trusses, install some lighting up there on its own switch - doesn't have to be anything fancy.

40A 240V is good, but if you can go up a wire gauge and get 50A or 60A service you will thank yourself if you ever plan to run a welder and/or large air compressor.

Assuming detached garage, run Ethernet cable out there while you have the trench open for natural gas. I couldn't live without my shop computer and having it wired in plus a wireless access point in the shop is great.

Jackshaft openers are great and really clean up the overhead space. Gotta make sure you have an outlet in the right place, though.

If you can swing it, get extra height if you are even entertaining the idea of a vehicle lift. 9' just isn't enough for lifts.

Have fire extinguishers mounted in multiple locations, I have one per door and one centrally located.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## s dime

What price ranges are people paying for epoxy floors?

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by s dime_ 
> *What price ranges are people paying for epoxy floors?*



$6-$7/sqft

I am having Garage Granite out next week to do mine.

Called Ultimate Garage since their promo video seem to have faster drying products. And I think G's garage is featured as well. But looks like the partners at UG has brokened up. My request for quote at UG became someone from Garage Living. And they don't carry the same product as UG so I may as well stick with Garage Granite.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## jeffh

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> Mine was in the 1100 range for a 24x26 garage done by myself. That was with grinder rental, cleaning supplies, and a 100% solid industrial quality epoxy laid down THICK.*



This interests me. Please share any details on where and what you rented/purchased. Did you have any footing-walls in your garage, that you would've epoxied? If so, how did that go as far as the application and fighting gravity/drips?
Feel free to pm me if thats better for you. Thanks!

----------


## schocker

Installed my 8x8 proslat yesterday, never thought that I wouldn't have 16" centres...  :ROFL!:  
Took me super long to install but looks pretty good  :thumbs up:

----------


## nismodrifter

Anyone have this? On sale for $199. Seems like a rock solid option for storage.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...p.0687066.html

----------


## schurchill39

> Anyone have this? On sale for $199. Seems like a rock solid option for storage.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...p.0687066.html



They are the same as the Costco "Snap On" ones and the heavy duty Home Depot "Husky" ones. I've got a bunch of buddies with all the variations of them and they are solid. Definitely a good buy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Anyone have this? On sale for $199. Seems like a rock solid option for storage.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...p.0687066.html






> They are the same as the Costco "Snap On" ones and the heavy duty Home Depot "Husky" ones. I've got a bunch of buddies with all the variations of them and they are solid. Definitely a good buy.



These are awesome. I have that exact one and a similar one that I think came from costco. They aren't identical, but close enough that it doesn't matter. One holds all my camping gear and firewood. I used to collapse the plastic shelving pretty regularly. Even when I was trying not to put too much weight on them. With these, no issues, I could put two fat chicks on each shelf and I'd be all set. 


One note, these bitches are HEAVY, so lift with a buddy. I let the scrawny kid from Ctire load it into my truck, and I backed my truck right where I needed it, so I basically just had to drop it off my tailgate. #lazylifehacks

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mine was in the 1100 range for a 24x26 garage done by myself. That was with grinder rental, cleaning supplies, and a 100% solid industrial quality epoxy laid down THICK.



Is this still holding up well?
I wouldn't be ashamed to admit if it wasn't because you still saved over $2,000.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Anyone have this? On sale for $199. Seems like a rock solid option for storage.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...p.0687066.html



I have the Husky version, it's a great unit. Super heavy duty, only complaint is sliding stuff on the wire shelves can be annoying, but if you cut a few pieces of thin plywood for shelf covers you're golden.

----------


## nismodrifter

Thanks for the replies gentlemen.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tony2

Here is mine, an epoxy floor and custom built cabinets / benches, Just make sure you have lots of light too makes way easier for when working on things................

----------


## dj_rice

> Here is mine, an epoxy floor and custom built cabinets / benches, Just make sure you have lots of light too makes way easier for when working on things................



Damnnnnn!!! How much did all those cabinets cost

----------


## JfuckinC

> Thanks for the replies gentlemen.



yep, i have that too filled up with car parts lol good solid shelving.

----------


## killramos

> Here is mine, an epoxy floor and custom built cabinets / benches, Just make sure you have lots of light too makes way easier for when working on things................



The dream...

----------


## JfuckinC

Yah that garage is nuts! Super jealous.

I just built mine in the fall, I'll post some pics up later this week maybe.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Here is mine, an epoxy floor and custom built cabinets / benches, Just make sure you have lots of light too makes way easier for when working on things................



Looks fantastic! Did you do the floor yourself or hire someone to do it for you?

----------


## Tony2

Thanks all,

It ended up being a fair amount of money so I did in stages, then I paid to have the mudding, taping, knock down ceiling, floors, Cabinets, benches, and slat wall professionally done. 

I did some of the little things like painting, lighting, etc (Lol so not a lot)

It also has in floor heating which keeps it nice and warm in the winter, though it is a mess right now!  :Frown:

----------


## blownz

Definitely looks great! Do you mind sharing the dimensions of your garage?

----------


## legendboy

> Think of panel and electrical requirements... I went 200Amp into my shop, then "drip feed" the house as opposed to 100A into the house, then ~70A to the garage. It's still one trench, you also hold the house power hostage if need be lol.



oh man why did I not think of that! Well done sir (for those of us with high power requirements)
I've been ok with 100a panel ~ 80a service. I have a box fan attached to the rear of my tig welder that i run an extension cord and plug it in my houses when I have to crank ac tig lol but ive been alright. Had I 200a 10 years ago, I would likely have a completely different shop!

----------


## Little Dragon

My garage is concrete and after many years of working on cars there are a lot of oil stains and it just doesn't look that great any more. 

What is the best bang for my buck if I want a floor that will be spill resistant and easy to clean? That epoxy flooring posted earlier looks really nice...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My garage is concrete and after many years of working on cars there are a lot of oil stains and it just doesn't look that great any more. 
> 
> What is the best bang for my buck if I want a floor that will be spill resistant and easy to clean? That epoxy flooring posted earlier looks really nice...



It sounds like the Rustoleum product is decent IF AND ONLY IF you prep it correctly.

----------


## rx7boi

Damn that is a pimping garage.

I've been procrastinating on even getting mine insulated. At this point I'm probably just gonna pay someone to do it.

----------


## nismodrifter

What kind of cabinets are most Beyonders getting for garage? Home Depot/Lowes stuff? Any particular items to watch out for re sales?

----------


## 88CRX

> What kind of cabinets are most Beyonders getting for garage? Home Depot/Lowes stuff? Any particular items to watch out for re sales?



Gladiator stuff at Lowes goes on sale all the time. Not worth it at 100% cost but usually can pickup at 25%+ discounts. Its OK.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> My garage is concrete and after many years of working on cars there are a lot of oil stains and it just doesn't look that great any more. 
> 
> What is the best bang for my buck if I want a floor that will be spill resistant and easy to clean? That epoxy flooring posted earlier looks really nice...



As I understand it, you have to get every last trace of oil out of the concrete or the epoxy won't stick for shit, especially the DIY stuff.

----------


## goldfish168

> What kind of cabinets are most Beyonders getting for garage? Home Depot/Lowes stuff? Any particular items to watch out for re sales?



Look into Ikea kitchen cabinets, they're having their kitchen event right now but it happens twice a year usually. If you get the plain white doors, it's pretty inexpensive I think. They even had a stainless steel finished door that might look good in the garage but the price climbs quite a bit depending on door finishing.

Here's my cabinet setup:

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> What kind of cabinets are most Beyonders getting for garage? Home Depot/Lowes stuff? Any particular items to watch out for re sales?



Two options: Cabinets by Haley or Proslat Fusion Pro line.

----------


## legendboy

I got a whole row of cabinets from the place that cuts my hair haha (they renovated)

----------


## JfuckinC

File cabinets are the shit for garage storage lol

----------


## Tony2

> Two options: Cabinets by Haley or Proslat Fusion Pro line.



Haley Cabinets are VERY nice! I looked at them and decided against as similar to what had made (Though Hailey are more durable, etc) was just over 40k without that big corner one which I have my compressor and some other storage in. I spent 1/3 of that on the cabinets being custom made and installed into the garage.

----------


## Tony2

> Definitely looks great! Do you mind sharing the dimensions of your garage?



The Garage is 26' deep and approx 40' wide, there is that little corner that jaunts out a bit, for the floor was just over 1000 sq ft of epoxy they laid down. 

Its a pretty good size, can still fit my 1/2 ton crew cab short box truck in there and walk behind it, get in cabinets, etc (Park close to garage door when closed)

----------


## shadowz

Work in progress, last year when we moved in



Update as of this weekend





I'll update this thread later, hoping to have all my storage solutions arrive soon

----------


## Darkane

Looks awesome. Is that a tandem deep?

Nice setup

----------


## shadowz

> Looks awesome. Is that a tandem deep?
> 
> Nice setup



Thanks! Yes it is

----------


## nismodrifter

Nice. Keep us posted. Look forward to seeing what you are doing storage wise.

If anyone comes across good deals on storage + boxes, please do shoot me a PM or post link here. I'm on the hunt for a tall metal cabinet, a work table of some sort, and a tool box. Tool storage wise thats all I will need for now. I'll deal with wall organization/slatpanel stuff later this year.

----------


## sabad66

> Nice. Keep us posted. Look forward to seeing what you are doing storage wise.
> 
> If anyone comes across good deals on storage + boxes, please do shoot me a PM or post link here. I'm on the hunt for a tall metal cabinet, a work table of some sort, and a tool box. Tool storage wise thats all I will need for now. I'll deal with wall organization/slatpanel stuff later this year.



Home Depot had some great deals on their big Husky toolboxes they were clearing out. Picked one up for 398 after i saw it on RFD. Not sure if they have any left at this point but worth asking. Also note the clearance price doesn't show on the website so you have to go in store or call to see the sale price

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/home-...der-2275343/6/

this work table looks pretty good too if it's still on for 298
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/home-...281/#p30801170

----------


## navdeep

> Work in progress, last year when we moved in
> 
> 
> 
> Update as of this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of lights are those

----------


## shadowz

> what kind of lights are those



Just some Amazon cheap LEDs, Hyper Select

----------


## 88CRX

Anyone have any experience with the 'NewAge' cabinets? Costco sells them for a decent discount over manufacturer prices. 

https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100383230.html



Reviews seem decent and they're less expensive then piecing together Gladiator stuff when it happens to go on sale at Lowes.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Anyone have any experience with the 'NewAge' cabinets? Costco sells them for a decent discount over manufacturer prices. 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100383230.html
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews seem decent and they're less expensive then piecing together Gladiator stuff when it happens to go on sale at Lowes.



I've been eyeing up the same ones...group buy? Haha.

----------


## 88CRX

The more I read up on those ones the better they sound. 

Unfortunately I already have some gladiator stuff (and it need to all match obviously lol) so I'm not sure what to do now.

----------


## thinmyster

I have a couple of the bold series pieces and really like them.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Anyone have any experience with the 'NewAge' cabinets? Costco sells them for a decent discount over manufacturer prices. 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100383230.html
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews seem decent and they're less expensive then piecing together Gladiator stuff when it happens to go on sale at Lowes.



Im pretty sure Costco will be having a discount on them (or at least giving you the additional 5 shelf unit for free) in mid may, if i remember what was on my costco mail.. We were looking at them

----------


## kenny

If anyone is looking at the 10-piece set from Costco, this 12-piece is same price (even includes lighting that 10-piece doesn't). 

https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100383213.html

----------


## 88CRX

> Im pretty sure Costco will be having a discount on them (or at least giving you the additional 5 shelf unit for free) in mid may, if i remember what was on my costco mail.. We were looking at them



Costco mail? Do they give you the heads up on upcoming sales? 





> If anyone is looking at the 10-piece set from Costco, this 12-piece is same price (even includes lighting that 10-piece doesn't). 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100383213.html



Good catch! I dont need that many pieces, but why not!

----------


## Brent.ff

> Costco mail? Do they give you the heads up on upcoming sales?



I'll take a photo of the ad. It was in the mail from costco with our exec. membership

----------


## ?????

> I'll take a photo of the ad. It was in the mail from costco with our exec. membership



The deal was the 8 piece at regular price $1500 and you got the 5 piece for free.

I have the bold 3.0 in my garage and they look great and function well for my space. Once its all bolted up they feel solid. I haven't had them for too long so I can't say how they will hold up.

----------


## Brent.ff

Yup, so get that free with it. So a 20% discount ain’t bad. Looks like it starts May 20

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Yup, so get that free with it. So a 20% discount ain’t bad. Looks like it starts May 20



Fantastic, thanks for letting me know!

----------


## JfuckinC

Cool that seems like a good deal I might jump on those too. Thanks for posting it up.

----------


## 88CRX

> If anyone comes across good deals on storage + boxes, please do shoot me a PM or post link here. I'm on the hunt for a tall metal cabinet, a work table of some sort, and a tool box. Tool storage wise thats all I will need for now. I'll deal with wall organization/slatpanel stuff later this year.



Costco has their tool box back for 2019.... 

https://www.costco.ca/Kirkland-Signa...100427074.html

I think they're $750 if you pickup in store. And was reading that some old 2018 stock has been marked down to $500ish in some locations. Probably overkill for most garages but why not.

----------


## shadowz

Recent update, very happy I've gotten most of the stuff off the floor, installed the ceiling storage and wheel hooks.

----------


## dj_rice

> Recent update, very happy I've gotten most of the stuff off the floor, installed the ceiling storage and wheel hooks.




Wow TE37's for winter setup and summer setup. Cray cray  :Pimpin':

----------


## shadowz

> Wow TE37's for winter setup and summer setup. Cray cray



TEs year round, letting my wife use my set at the moment. Hers can chill on the wall for a bit

----------


## chongkee_

> TEs year round, letting my wife use my set at the moment. Hers can chill on the wall for a bit



What do you use to hang your wheels?

----------


## shadowz

> What do you use to hang your wheels?



Just some random wheel hooks that I bought

----------


## Buster

Looks great

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Attachment 85852
> 
> Yup, so get that free with it. So a 20% discount ain’t bad. Looks like it starts May 20




Isn't this supposed to be on sale now?
https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100473419.html

Edit.
Reading > Me.
https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Product...100417798.html

----------


## ?????

> My obligatory humble brag post... 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version



You may have answered before but what kind of storage lift is that?

----------


## sabad66

Saw this in the costco newsletter email:

https://www.costco.ca/Proslat-8-ft.-...100009387.html

seems like a good deal with the free hook kit when you buy an 8ft panel. anyone try these before?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Saw this in the costco newsletter email:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Proslat-8-ft.-...100009387.html
> 
> seems like a good deal with the free hook kit when you buy an 8ft panel. anyone try these before?



I think 
@Cagare
 is pretty heavily invested into it. Or was.

----------


## LUDELVR

Anyone have any recommendations for flooring in a newly built garage? I'm not looking to break the bank here but at the same time, I would like something that will not peel or flake off. Initially, I was looking at some foam flooring as I like the idea of not having cold, hard concrete on my back if I'm working on the floor under a car but then I thought about a jack and jack stands on there and cutting right into it. My brother had painted his garage but it was peeling pretty badly and he will have to repaint the entire thing again so that is a bit of a turn off. My contractor recommended something from Home Depot that is also a paint on surface but he was saying that it will never peel off but I can't remember what it was. Either way, I would like something that hides dirt quite well, won't peel easily or at all and something that can make the garage look sort of automotive-like. Oh yeah, and I don't want to have to sell my kid to get it!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

I've tried 3 different garage floor kits from HD and they all peeled after 2-3 years. My R comp Toyos peeled it up very easily after the first season.

I had a buddy that did foam tiles, he did not glue them down or anything. Once a little bit of water gets on the concrete underneath the tiles, they slide very easily. I would not recommend the tiles unless you glue them down somehow.

----------


## LUDELVR

> I've tried 3 different garage floor kits from HD and they all peeled after 2-3 years. My R comp Toyos peeled it up very easily after the first season.
> 
> I had a buddy that did foam tiles, he did not glue them down or anything. Once a little bit of water gets on the concrete underneath the tiles, they slide very easily. I would not recommend the tiles unless you glue them down somehow.



Two questions with the foam tiles. Firstly, if they were interlocking tiles, would they still be sliding if they are all one and attached together? Secondly, did he have issues with sharper/heaver objects cutting into them like jacks and floor jacks? I also read that if you're doing any grinding or metal cutting, the hot shards or bits would burn right through the foam. Same with any chemicals that are corrosive. On the good side, it would be pretty easy to replace I'd imagine.

----------


## Swank

> Anyone have any recommendations for flooring in a newly built garage? I'm not looking to break the bank here but at the same time, I would like something that will not peel or flake off. Initially, I was looking at some foam flooring as I like the idea of not having cold, hard concrete on my back if I'm working on the floor under a car but then I thought about a jack and jack stands on there and cutting right into it. My brother had painted his garage but it was peeling pretty badly and he will have to repaint the entire thing again so that is a bit of a turn off. My contractor recommended something from Home Depot that is also a paint on surface but he was saying that it will never peel off but I can't remember what it was. Either way, I would like something that hides dirt quite well, won't peel easily or at all and something that can make the garage look sort of automotive-like. Oh yeah, and I don't want to have to sell my kid to get it!



I'm almost at the 4 year mark with my garage flooring and it's still almost as good as new, totally worth it IMO. Not sure if you'd consider it bank breaking or kid selling for the cost ($3K). I wash it once a year and the only part that is tougher to get perfectly clean is the tire tracks. See my post somewhere in here - https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/369...ge-floor/page2

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Two questions with the foam tiles. Firstly, if they were interlocking tiles, would they still be sliding if they are all one and attached together? Secondly, did he have issues with sharper/heaver objects cutting into them like jacks and floor jacks? I also read that if you're doing any grinding or metal cutting, the hot shards or bits would burn right through the foam. Same with any chemicals that are corrosive. On the good side, it would be pretty easy to replace I'd imagine.



Yes they were interlocking. If you stopped hard while walking it would easily slip out a tile or two even though they interlocked.

As for having the tiles tearing up. No issues there. He actually had a pool table and Foosball table in there for a while. They did not tear the tiles.

----------


## cars5431

Attachment 86414

Swiss trax is nice, keeps dust down in garage

----------


## LUDELVR

> Attachment 86414
> 
> Swiss trax is nice, keeps dust down in garage



Oh, those are nice! I see they are made in Canada. What was the cost to have that done?

----------


## cars5431

Can install in couple hours yourself, goes pretty quick just snapping together. If I remember correctly around $1500 I think

----------


## jwslam

How does that stuff deal with winter salt water?

----------


## G

- - - Updated - - -




> You may have answered before but what kind of storage lift is that?



https://www.onrax.com/motorized-series/

----------


## cars5431

Really well. Stilllike new after 3 winters

----------


## 88CRX

Costco having another sale on Newage cabinets coming up at the end of the month



So buy one of these get one half off.

https://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?...112_NewAge1119

If anyone is willing to part with any pieces (upper cabinets or storage lockers) in red let me know!

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Costco having another sale on Newage cabinets coming up at the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> So buy one of these get one half off.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?...112_NewAge1119
> 
> If anyone is willing to part with any pieces (upper cabinets or storage lockers) in red let me know!



^ Wish they had Blue.

I might buy the red one. But waiting on proslat to do a sale which is a bit higher end product.

----------


## 88CRX

> Costco has their tool box back for 2019.... 
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Kirkland-Signa...100427074.html
> 
> I think they're $750 if you pickup in store. And was reading that some old 2018 stock has been marked down to $500ish in some locations. Probably overkill for most garages but why not.



Costco has their tool chests marked down to $600. Just picked one up today. Things a tank.

----------


## roopi

Is that in store only? I don't see it on their site.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Costco has their tool chests marked down to $600. Just picked one up today. Things a tank. 
> 
> ]



Do you have the dimensions of this?

----------


## 88CRX

> Is that in store only? I don't see it on their site.



Yea in store only I guess. It hasn’t been online for month.




> Do you have the dimensions of this?



Info here: 
https://www.costco.co.uk/c/Kirkland-...hest/p/1600050

----------


## chongkee_

Anybody have a recommendation for a garage floor water diverter/dam?
Want to wash my car in the garage but don't want water getting out onto the driveway.
Looking for a temporary one that I can put away once I'm done and re-use later.

----------


## bjstare

> Anybody have a recommendation for a garage floor water diverter/dam?
> Want to wash my car in the garage but don't want water getting out onto the driveway.
> Looking for a temporary one that I can put away once I'm done and re-use later.



Not a direct answer, but why not just wash with ONR? It's as good as anything and you don't have to deal with a mess/lake/drain in a garage that's not meant to be a wash bay  :dunno:

----------


## chongkee_

> Not a direct answer, but why not just wash with ONR? It's as good as anything and you don't have to deal with a mess/lake/drain in a garage that's not meant to be a wash bay



I have a drain in the garage but the section by the garage door is not sloped towards the drain.
Don't want soapy water flowing down the driveway and onto the street.

----------


## schurchill39

> Costco has their tool chests marked down to $600. Just picked one up today. Things a tank.



I have the older version (without the red piping) since 2013 and its a great solid box. No issues at all and everything works just like new.

----------


## 88CRX

> I have the older version (without the red piping) since 2013 and its a great solid box. No issues at all and everything works just like new.



Thought it was going to be a huge overkill (size wise) but filled up a lot more then I thought I would right off the bat. 

Need to get some socket rails so I can finally get everything organized. Having all my tools in one spot is going to be amazing after some being in the old chest, some in the house, some in the old workbench.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That is a MUCH better drawer layout than the old Kirkland boxes, nice pickup!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thought it was going to be a huge overkill (size wise) but filled up a lot more then I thought I would right off the bat.



 Yeah, I have a mastercraft box that's much smaller, and when I bought it I thought i was overkill, but it's bursting at the seams now.

----------


## Maxt

Were the keys with it? I bought a similar box from Costco in Okotoks a few years back, it was missing the keys and one lock, I chased them for a year for the missing parts, and gave up.

----------


## G-ZUS

What location did you find it at? Sunridge Costco is still 749.99

----------


## 88CRX

> Were the keys with it? I bought a similar box from Costco in Okotoks a few years back, it was missing the keys and one lock, I chased them for a year for the missing parts, and gave up.



Came with 2 sets of keys yup.




> What location did you find it at? Sunridge Costco is still 749.99



Okotoks. But I’m pretty sure it was on sale everywhere till yesterday.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Came with 2 sets of keys yup.
> 
> 
> Okotoks. But I’m pretty sure it was on sale everywhere till yesterday.





that sucks, i just bought it 2 months ago for 749.99. Has anyone been successful in having costco do a price adjustment?

----------


## roopi

> that sucks, i just bought it 2 months ago for 749.99. Has anyone been successful in having costco do a price adjustment?



I've had a price adjustment done before but I think it has to be within 30 days.

----------


## ?????

> that sucks, i just bought it 2 months ago for 749.99. Has anyone been successful in having costco do a price adjustment?



As long as its in stock at the new price at the location where you're price matching it shouldn't be a problem.
Basically saves everyone the hassle of buying and returning.

----------


## kenny

Newage Garage cabinets are on sale (23-28% off) on their website: 
https://ca.shopnewage.com/collection...inets-offers#/

Some sets get cheaper when you add the light option as the discount gets bigger.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Does anyone own a set of those New Age or Princess Auto 24Ga cabinets? If so I would appreciate your opinion on quality/strength.

I can't find anywhere to actually view either of them in person and I can't get a straight answer on quality. 50% of people say the sheet metal is so thin and cheap that it's garbage (doors flexing, locks not working, shelves bowing under light weight, etc.), and 50% of people seem to love it. The Garage Store tried to sell me 18 GA stuff which I'm sure is nice but was $4K for the same thing - they said they don't even sell the 24GA stuff because it's so bad, but I'm not sure I believe that.

----------


## kenny

> Does anyone own a set of those New Age or Princess Auto 24Ga cabinets? If so I would appreciate your opinion on quality/strength.
> 
> I can't find anywhere to actually view either of them in person and I can't get a straight answer on quality. 50% of people say the sheet metal is so thin and cheap that it's garbage (doors flexing, locks not working, shelves bowing under light weight, etc.), and 50% of people seem to love it. The Garage Store tried to sell me 18 GA stuff which I'm sure is nice but was $4K for the same thing - they said they don't even sell the 24GA stuff because it's so bad, but I'm not sure I believe that.



One thing to consider is that the NewAge Pro (18GA) cabinets are bigger overall. (24" depth vs 18" on the Bold line, also taller and wider too IIRC). Could potentially size down the set so the cost difference isn't as great.

There is also the Performance Plus line that is also 18GA and the price is in between the Bold and Pro.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> One thing to consider is that the NewAge Pro (18GA) cabinets are bigger overall. (24" depth vs 18" on the Bold line, also taller and wider too IIRC). Could potentially size down the set so the cost difference isn't as great.
> 
> There is also the Performance Plus line that is also 18GA and the price is in between the Bold and Pro.



Thanks. I'm just looking for something fairly basic, mostly for detailing supplies and some other odds & ends. If I could store a small compressor in the bottom, that would be a bonus. I definitely don't need the best stuff but I just don't want it to be junk that I regret buying in a couple years.

----------


## ?????

> Thanks. I'm just looking for something fairly basic, mostly for detailing supplies and some other odds & ends. If I could store a small compressor in the bottom, that would be a bonus. I definitely don't need the best stuff but I just don't want it to be junk that I regret buying in a couple years.



I have the 24GA Bold series and its holding up really good. Only had them for 2 years but I store basic junk inside and on top (Lots of fluids, large bags of soil, detailing stuff) but I would say everything together would be fairly heavy.
It hasn't gone out of square or anything and the doors and drawers haven't needed to be adjusted. The size was right for me as I don't have a huge garage.

Edit:
This is the one I have so it offers a bit of everything for my feedback/review.
https://ca.shopnewage.com/collection...inet-set-50070

----------


## cycosis

I’ve got some new age cabinets. Found a stinking good deal a couple years ago on amazon. $1800 delivered. They’ve been great for the amount of use they see. Only one small dent and that was my own fault during install. Also got some of those pro slat wall panels and they’ve been awesome too. Helps keep shit off the floor.

Sry for the mess. Too many unemployment projects on the go...

----------


## jwslam

-What is that giant MDF zipper thing next to the ladder
-The Halloween decoration can go way up the wall; it's literally used once/yr and taking up 10% of your slat wall space for more frequently used items.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Came with 2 sets of keys yup.
> 
> 
> Okotoks. But Im pretty sure it was on sale everywhere till yesterday.



Are they no longer on sale, do you know?

----------


## 88CRX

> Are they no longer on sale, do you know?



I'm pretty sure the price tag at Costco noted that it ended May 3rd.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Are they no longer on sale, do you know?



not anymore

----------


## Chester

Anyone know someone that can drywall my garage for me? 22x20. Will pay cash.

----------


## cycosis

> -What is that giant MDF zipper thing next to the ladder
> -The Halloween decoration can go way up the wall; it's literally used once/yr and taking up 10% of your slat wall space for more frequently used items.



Thx for the organization tips?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Anyone know someone that can drywall my garage for me? 22x20. Will pay cash.



PM sent

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I've got The Garage Store coming this week to put a polyaspartic coating on the floor. Of all the places I called, they seemed to have the best prep/installation procedures, which is the most important part IMO. My parents also used them 4 years ago and have had no issues with their coating. Warranty is 20 years.

$5.95/sq ft + $9.00/sq ft for the sides/edges if anyone is wondering. A basic 20X20 garage will run you around $2,900 depending on the size of the boarder/edging and assuming you have no concrete repairs to do. You can put lighter items on it after a few hours, and drive on it after 24-30 hours. Low VOC if you're worried about that.

As for my cabinet search, I think I am just going to get this and revisit it next year: https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...0667p.html#srp

Reviews are good and it holds 300lbs per shelf (400lbs on the bottom) so it can't be too flimsy. I did see it live and it looked pretty good, but it was on the top shelf so I couldn't touch it.

----------


## A2VR6

> I've got The Garage Store coming this week to put a polyaspartic coating on the floor. Of all the places I called, they seemed to have the best prep/installation procedures, which is the most important part IMO. My parents also used them 4 years ago and have had no issues with their coating. Warranty is 20 years.
> 
> $5.95/sq ft + $9.00/sq ft for the sides/edges if anyone is wondering. A basic 20X20 garage will run you around $2,900 depending on the size of the boarder/edging and assuming you have no concrete repairs to do. You can put lighter items on it after a few hours, and drive on it after 24-30 hours. Low VOC if you're worried about that.



They did my floor as well a few months back. Was really happy with the result. One difference with them vs other places is that they do charge you per ft for crack repair where as other places just charge a flat rate basically. It didnt amount to much more but it is a difference. Either way I still went with them as they were the only guys that could offer a top coat that would stand up to studded tires.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That $9/sq-ft surprises me for vertical curb walls. Like, why?!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> They did my floor as well a few months back. Was really happy with the result. One difference with them vs other places is that they do charge you per ft for crack repair where as other places just charge a flat rate basically. It didnt amount to much more but it is a difference. Either way I still went with them as they were the only guys that could offer a top coat that would stand up to studded tires.



Nice.

My garage pad was poured less than a year ago, but it had some hairline cracks (nothing big at all). I believe they filled them for free since they didn't charge me for them. They told me if a dime can stand upright in it, that is when its considered singnificant. When my parents had their floor done, they had some more significant damage (30 year old pad) and that was an extra charge.

Was that top coat extra or just part of the normal product? I'm pretty sure they told me to avoid studded tires if possible (I don't have them anyway) but I could have misunderstood them. 

They finished this afternoon and it looks great. Only issue is my garage backs onto an alley and wind blew in a bunch of leaves, which they told me is an issue, so they said they may have to come back and fix a couple spots.




> That $9/sq-ft surprises me for vertical curb walls. Like, why?!



I think it's because they have to do it by hand (i.e, not with a giant squeegee), and also there is the 90 degree angle to deal with (they make it round), and some people need extra work done there depending on how the garage is constructed so the coating can actually adhere. It's a bit expensive but the boarder doesn't end up being too many sq ft.

----------


## A2VR6

> That $9/sq-ft surprises me for vertical curb walls. Like, why?!



That’s standard for all the quotes I got




> Nice.
> 
> My garage pad was poured less than a year ago, but it had some hairline cracks (nothing big at all). I believe they filled them for free since they didn't charge me for them. They told me if a dime can stand upright in it, that is when its considered singnificant. When my parents had their floor done, they had some more significant damage (30 year old pad) and that was an extra charge.
> 
> Was that top coat extra or just part of the normal product? I'm pretty sure they told me to avoid studded tires if possible (I don't have them anyway) but I could have misunderstood them. 
> 
> They finished this afternoon and it looks great. Only issue is my garage backs onto an alley and wind blew in a bunch of leaves, which they told me is an issue, so they said they may have to come back and fix a couple spots.



When mine was done the pad was about 4 months old. There were some decent cracks in it already (pad was poured in winter, floor was done in spring). I think the transition from freezing/thawing got most of the cracks that the pad will experience out.

The top coat was extra (its an additional product on top of the normal top coat). I specifically was looking for someone that had a coating that could withstand studs. Apparently this stuff is fairly new and it’s the stuff that CAT uses for all their tracked equipment in their service bays. I like it since it’s a “tougher” surface so it adds a bit of traction so the floor isn’t super slippy.

----------


## shadowz

Had my floors done 2 years ago. Had a chip happen around 3 inches in diameter. They came by stripped the entire floor and redid the application. Original cost was 4.30 per sq ft

----------


## TomcoPDR

I like to put in my nomination to you Beyond popularity gods not to forget about porcelain tiles. I always love that feel walking in a dealership showroom floor.

Can't afford to hire pros, so burned a few weeks or so DIY-ing  :Cry: 














Notched around the door openings, garage door rails C notch then grouted the gap










Aligned the doorway sill height to match tile level, so when you walk in, it's one smooth motion without transition










Baseboard with end piece tiles is simple (well not really end pieces since you accounted the material measurement), but looks better than painted MDF imo. 






It's not "fun" at all, boring and tiresome as fuck, but appropriate for this thread; not really needed but a garage improvement than to a raw concrete slab

----------


## tha_bandit

holyyy good work  :thumbs up:

----------


## vengie

Incredible work Tomco!

----------


## Buster

wow

----------


## ExtraSlow

No really same league, but have some wrench holders. Will gave em mounted on the wall when not in use, but they'll come down to go with me for use.

----------


## 88CRX

Newage cabinets on sale at Costco for the week:

https://www.costco.ca/newage-product...100383232.html

I'm not getting any till after epoxy or else I'd snatch these up, great price. Don't want to deal with moving more shit then I have to.

----------


## gmc72

WOW!! That is an incredible tile job Tomoco. Well done sir!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tomco is a stud.

----------


## 88CRX

That tile floor is boss Tomco. I feel like our garage slab is moving and cracking and doing to much fuckery to bother with tile.

----------


## Swank

This thread title still needs an improvment.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Tomco is a stud.






> No really same league, but have some wrench holders. Will gave em mounted on the wall when not in use, but they'll come down to go with me for use.



Your  :Love:  is what brightens my Beyond visits. Can I offer you this 1/2" magnetic socket drive holder for FREE? (I currently got it listed on FB marketplace for $15), and even tho I'm sure you've already maxed out your rep for me, but ur respect is all that's matters. Ok, at least you get first dibs, I'm gonna throw it out if no fb response; and if u don't want it, someone in this thread can have it (for free). Just doesn't fit my layout anymore, I don't use tool cabinet/chests anymore in my shop design.













> WOW!! That is an incredible tile job Tomoco. Well done sir!!






> wow






> Incredible work Tomco!






> holyyy good work






> That tile floor is boss Tomco. I feel like our garage slab is moving and cracking and doing to much fuckery to bother with tile.




*88CRX*; Okay huge DISCLAIMER: I'M NOT A TILE PROFESSIONAL. But I still vote tiling a garage/shop is still worth the risk, imho. Not just verbiage like some accuse me of... My work shop, a 1968 slab has tons of pits and major crack lines (1/4")… and I'm still doing it. Yes, I know, I'm a sucker for punishment  :Frown:  Guess I'm in the endgame of my career, just don't want to die working on shitty floors in my own place. 

I believe, if you use uncoupling membrane or substrate/tile separating methods (i.e. certain flex paint from substrate to tile, or uncoupling sheets), and make sure you have movement joints at certain distance outlined from researching tiling standards (i.e. transitions with silicon rubber, or leaving larger gap not using grout but just silicon), and perimeter joints, I believe and willing to put my non-valueable wasted labour to test my own theory and risk.










And I also had major concrete disruption (major "TO ME" as a DIY) done to my workshop's slab too. 






This part I'm scared of shifting after re-pour (tiled within 6 months of re-pour  :Frown:  oh well), but like Rambo said once; you either live for nothing, or die for something. So just DGAF and gonna tile over this, ok, maybe I'll humble pie a 5-9 year bump when I lose a few tiles to re-do







I use floor jacks on 'em (tiles), no cracks





Now given, this has a percentage play mirroring 
@tirebob
 current c19 mental issues thread (concept of it); more than the aesthetics of just dealing with a tiled garage floor. I feel the public perception of guys pushing dents on cars (feels in my head) people think it's such a sissy trade and these past years "everybody" opening dent businesses for income, not for the art of fixing things (dilution in our trade), so I just don't want the cooldude Beyonders or other car shops to think I'm a useless tit neither or a nobody as a craftsperson in general.

It's legit cool rolling up to tile distributors and flooring supplier stores, you'd feel like such a man walking in among other specialists. When I started this journey, 8 out of 10 tile/floor suppliers the Karen's of those stores all looked down on me as a DIYer wouldn't bother helping me whatsoever. Against all odds, only a 1 or 2 out of 10 stores that really believed I could do it, and treated me like a pro, giving me trades discounts too (well, legit business related here). Now, I roll in their stores able to grunt like Tim Taylor. The tile bros calling: "Yo Thomas, your overnight 3 pallets of tiles for the second warehouse came in from Van, brah, come check em out"




And it's so manly renting a forklift

----------


## TomcoPDR

And so much love from flooring store bros now giving VIP treatment picking up supplies, ready before I arrive.










And it's good to do this, for me, if my car dent popping industry goes to shit, if the real estate market goes to shit; since most of these tiles and thinset bags are weighted at 50 lbs, this is now my resume proving I qualify to drive the bigger trucks for 50 lbs parcel deliveries for our online megalord empires. 


My closing argument, people, please consider tiling your garages, in my opinion they are sexy as fuck. (yes, on my next project, I am definitely considering hiring epoxy guys for the appropriate areas)… I'd say all of you garage freaks in this thread has it in you to do it.  :thumbs up:

----------


## The_Penguin

Nice job!




> I use floor jacks on 'em (tiles), no cracks



Ballsy AF.

----------


## Swank

> Ballsy AF.



I'd need 3 just to consider it. Wicked floor for sure.

----------


## 88CRX

I read through the GJ thread (amazing BTW)! You've definitely done your research and done it the right way.

----------


## shadowz

Tomco knows how to build a shop!

----------


## HiSpec

Those tiles garages are wicked! 

Has anyone considered using Swisstrax instead? I am guessing the tiles are much cheaper.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Great job! Are studded tires going to be an issue?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Had my floors done 2 years ago. Had a chip happen around 3 inches in diameter. They came by stripped the entire floor and redid the application. Original cost was 4.30 per sq ft 
> Attachment 91519



Please send me contact info for this contractor.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That’s standard for all the quotes I got
> 
> 
> 
> When mine was done the pad was about 4 months old. There were some decent cracks in it already (pad was poured in winter, floor was done in spring). I think the transition from freezing/thawing got most of the cracks that the pad will experience out.
> 
> The top coat was extra (its an additional product on top of the normal top coat). I specifically was looking for someone that had a coating that could withstand studs. Apparently this stuff is fairly new and it’s the stuff that CAT uses for all their tracked equipment in their service bays. I like it since it’s a “tougher” surface so it adds a bit of traction so the floor isn’t super slippy.



Turns out they did charge me for the hairline cracks, $4.50 per foot Seemed a bit steep as some places included that in the cost, but whatever.

Good to know about the extra top coat - I don't think I need it but I can inquire about it.

I was going to have them do my slatwall and some cabinets too but the pricing on installation was just insane - they charge a flat rate that works out to around $250/hr to install slatwall and screw together basic cabinets. They were also going to charge extra for delivery despite having to drive a box-truck my house anyway for the floor coating. I passed on all that and did it myself.

Found a couple flaws in my floor too that they will be coming by to fix, but I don't imagine it will be an issue. 

By the way, the quality of these cabinets are really excellent and they were incredibly easy to build:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...0667p.html#srp

Outstanding quality for the price IMO.

I also bought one of these and it's a tank ($150 cheaper in-store as it weighs over 200lbs so shipping is crazy):

https://www.costco.ca/gorilla-rack-5...100564506.html

I left the bottom shelf off and the rails left behind PERFECTLY hold 8 winter rims/tires securely upright. Now I don't need a tire rack.

----------


## A2VR6

> Good to know about the extra top coat - I don't think I need it but I can inquire about it.
> 
> I was going to have them do my slatwall and some cabinets too but the pricing on installation was just insane - they charge a flat rate that works out to around $250/hr to install slatwall and screw together basic cabinets. They were also going to charge extra for delivery despite having to drive a box-truck my house anyway for the floor coating. I passed on all that and did it myself.
> 
> Found a couple flaws in my floor too that they will be coming by to fix, but I don't imagine it will be an issue. 
> 
> By the way, the quality of these cabinets are really excellent and they were incredibly easy to build:
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...0667p.html#srp
> ...



The product is called HP-100 and it was an extra 1.50 a sq.ft


Whats the guage of the cabinets from CT? looks like a decent deal, decently wide.

----------


## shadowz

I noticed this as well from the contractor who did mine, they did a grey bottom coat, then a top coat of the light grey I wanted

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> The product is called HP-100 and it was an extra 1.50 a sq.ft
> 
> 
> Whats the guage of the cabinets from CT? looks like a decent deal, decently wide.



Thanks.

I couldn't find a gauge listed anywhere, not even on the box, but I wanted a really big cabinet so this was perfect. Weight is 147 lbs if I recall. It's quite thick though and each shelf can apparently hold 300lbs with the bottom holding 400lbs (I personally wouldn't put that much weight on them but they are decent). Nothing is flimsy at all, in my opinion. The doors lock (top and bottom) and have magnets to keep them closed which is a nice touch. It's packed super well, nothing was bent, and every screw has a machined/threaded hole to go into so you don't have to fight it at all. Hinges are pre-installed on the doors. It also has that clearcoat type stuff over the sheet metal so it feels better and is more durable than simple powder coated metal.

----------


## Ekliptix

Mostly done making my 50x30' shop brighter. Here's a left vs right. Left are original florescent tubes. Right is the new LED stuff.




And a video. I'd love to replace my pos black and decker cabinets with those metal ones posted. But I've committed my sticker game to my old cabinets already.




LED lights used:
4 LED tubes. 6 used per side. 2,360 lumens each. They include instructions to bypass the ballast used for the original florescents. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

8 LED tubes. 4 used per side. 12,500 lumens each. These are awesome! You can chain 3 together if you want.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...e?ie=UTF8&th=1

----------


## 88CRX

Too dark for a garage? Done previous garages in white and light grey so I wanted to go darker this time around. Have 8 1’x4’ LED panel lights going in so I don’t think it’ll be low on light. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schurchill39

> Too dark for a garage? Done previous garages in white and light grey so I wanted to go darker this time around. Have 8 1’x4’ LED panel lights going in so I don’t think it’ll be low on light. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



On the plus side it will be hard to see dirt on the walls with that colour. I have a buddy in Airdrie who has his garage painted in a similar shade of grey and I think its too dark. It makes the space feel small. But thats only IMHO.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Medium grey looks classy.

----------


## 88CRX

> Medium grey looks classy.



Classy.... exactly what i was going for.

----------


## 2002civic

Proslat 8 x 4 foot sections come with a free hook kit (59.99 value) on costco.ca , ends today.

https://www.costco.ca/proslat-8-ft.-...100009387.html

----------


## arcticcat522

Bump, because I'm thinking of building a detached next year. 26x27 and don't want to forget something that's simple to do when planning. 
-floor drain
-vent fan
-upgrade to 200A service to future proof for electric car(s)

----------


## GT.....O?

> Bump, because I'm thinking of building a detached next year. 26x27 and don't want to forget something that's simple to do when planning. 
> -floor drain
> -vent fan
> -upgrade to 200A service to future proof for electric car(s)



Not sure which way your trusses will run, but the cost would be minimal to do 26x28 ft. 

with 2 ft centers that extra foot likely wont cost you anything

----------


## arcticcat522

Trusses will run the long way. Don't think I can squeeze 28 deep. Well, maybe. Any reason not to have the garage door on the gable end. Planning on having the garage door on the non gable end

----------


## arcticcat522

Something like this

----------


## JfuckinC

that's how i would do it if i did it again. 

I did mine 26x28 trusses the other direction no vault. i find that my garage door header expands and contracts leaving a gap at the top when its cold. i could fit a lift now, but it would be way better if i vaulted it.

Edit: i also did an 18x8 door which is nice to have.

----------


## arcticcat522

I was strongly considering doing 2- 9 foot doors rather than the 1 - 16. But the lane is fairly tight to make the turn I imaging. Also, I love the idea of the extra space on the one side to use as a work shop area

----------


## 88CRX

Make the o/h door(s) as wide as possible. Even in you're going to use one side for storage make them wider! 

Someone on here recommended that, which we did (actually saved us money) and they're awesome. Our double is 18' and our single is 9'.

----------


## prae

In terms of floor drain, I always liked what Mario @ concrete innovations did: https://concreteinnovations.ca/blog/...nd+overview/52

(since I assume you're not actually plumbing your garage into the sewer main). 

Love that 6' wide roll-up, but I'd question whether it was worth the money, loss of insulation, and (imo) most importantly loss of wall-space. Garage wall space is great for storing shit; I'd be sad to lose 6' of it.

----------


## arcticcat522

Ya, saw that. That or something similar with the udrain one I saw in here. The 6' roll up is just going to be roughed in with the header. Might not even cut out the concrete for it now. Reason for it would be if we get too many toys, there is a place front of where the door would be that is about 3m x 5m that would be a good spot for a side by side or something. It would be well hidden and couldn't get out without going through a tree or back out the garage. I figure it wouldn't add too much cost to slap a header in there now. Would use the wall space and could decide if the time came, what was more important. Any idea on the cost of the header? Ball park?

For the drain, would it be foolish to tie it into wheeling tile around the foundation of the garage? Maybe add a back flow valve?

----------


## roopi

I beleive it has to drain into the sewer same as your basement drain.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I beleive it has to drain into the sewer same as your basement drain.



I don’t think that’s legal actually? I thought it was discussed, all you can do is have a sump.

Edit: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/379...ge-Floor-Drain

I guess it’s semi legal? Haha

----------


## 88CRX

> I don’t think that’s legal actually? I thought it was discussed, all you can do is have a sump.
> 
> Edit: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/379...ge-Floor-Drain
> 
> I guess it’s semi legal? Haha



Its a grey area, some builders refuse to do them, others are #yolo! We have 2 floor drains in our recently built house/attached garage. They go back into the basement and tie in sanitary. 

If you have a detached you're not going to want to tie them back to the house so that video posted above it a good idea. Just make a trench and shop vac it out if it gets filled up.

----------


## GT.....O?

i installed one of these. 



Have the outlet reduced to a 2" pvc pipe that runs out underneath the apron. i think i paid 350 bucks for it, and then another 20 bucks for the pipe and reducer at lowes.

We will see what the inspector says. lol

My argument is either the water runs out the door, or out the pipe to the alley, does it really make a difference how it gets there?

----------


## ShermanEF9

I think you're going to get a "we don't care about water, its the fluids that leak from your car we don't want in the system."

----------


## prae

It looks like you're planning for a main service entry at the garage with a sub-panel to the house. That's definitely the move.

Presumably you're running a second conduit for low-voltage telus/shaw service. Definitely pull a couple of runs of cat6 through that same conduit. You need good wifi in the garage if you're going to run cameras, a wifi-enabled garage door opener, or other IoT devices (deadbolt, door sensors, etc). My zwave network can _just barely_ make it out to my detached garage.

I'm almost certain this was mentioned earlier in the thread but figured I'd repeat it for good measure.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It looks like you're planning for a main service entry at the garage with a sub-panel to the house. That's definitely the move.
> 
> Presumably you're running a second conduit for low-voltage telus/shaw service. Definitely pull a couple of runs of cat6 through that same conduit. You need good wifi in the garage if you're going to run cameras, a wifi-enabled garage door opener, or other IoT devices (deadbolt, door sensors, etc). My zwave network can _just barely_ make it out to my detached garage.
> 
> I'm almost certain this was mentioned earlier in the thread but figured I'd repeat it for good measure.



Pro move to run that extra conduit. A+ reccomendations here.

----------


## arcticcat522

Yep. Main in the garage, sub in the house. I will add a few duct, since I will prob get it free.

----------


## schurchill39

The only other thing I would consider if for some reason you don't vault your ceiling is to run storage trusses. Its been the absolute best feature I added when I built the garage and frees up so much wall space for things like winter/summer tires and sports equipment.
I agree with the idea of offsetting the door. Thats what I did and I've got about 6 feet as a pseudo workshop even though in reality its mostly tool storage for the cnc, table saw, and mitre saw. I can still go in and fiddle around on the work bench without having to pull vehicles out.

----------


## arcticcat522

I'm planning on the best of both worlds. Scissor truss front of the door and about 6' of storage trusses over the "work shop" area. 

What is the rule about overhang on the alley side? Same as any other property line? "Not within .45m" also, can I add a dormer over the man door and cantilever it towards the home entrance. Not sure if I would do it or not, due to blocking more sunshine. I'm worried about the sun not hitting the back yard anymore. Wife doesn't want it on the north side of the yard because we wouldn't be able to see the kiddos playing in the yard out of the kitchen window. Witch makes sense to me.

----------


## littledan

Anyone have thoughts on the rustoleum epoxyshield vs rocksolid? Im going to be coating a 19x22' w/ 12" stub walls. Im leaning toward the rocksolid as the finish looks pretty glossy even without a clear coat. My slab has a few hairline cracks so im also looking for recomendation on a good crack repair kit. I will be sanding/grinding the floor to prep. Slab is a 2017 pour.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone have thoughts on the rustoleum epoxyshield vs rocksolid? Im going to be coating a 19x22' w/ 12" stub walls. Im leaning toward the rocksolid as the finish looks pretty glossy even without a clear coat. My slab has a few hairline cracks so im also looking for recomendation on a good crack repair kit. I will be sanding/grinding the floor to prep. Slab is a 2017 pour.



I got the epoxyshield just cause it was on sale. The rocksolid did seem like a better product though when I was looking at the difference between the two. 
Gotta look for somewhere that rents out the concrete grinder...apparently no HD's in Calgary rent it out? 

Epoxyshield is still on sale at HD, PM at Lowes for $134.
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/epo...ft-/1000737492

----------


## arcticcat522

Is it good to wait a freeze/thaw cycle before putting any coating down?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Is it good to wait a freeze/thaw cycle before putting any coating down?



According to the instructions for Epoxyshield: 



> Apply only when air, material, and surface temperatures are between 60-85°F (15-29°C) and the surface temperature is at least 5°F (3°C) above the dew point. The relative humidity should not be greater than 85%.

----------


## jwslam

I believe the question is regarding newly poured pads waiting one winter before applying...
Everyone I've heard from has said yes that is the better way, but then that also means a lot more prep work because you're probably not going to leave a garage unoccupied for a year

----------


## littledan

> I got the epoxyshield just cause it was on sale. The rocksolid did seem like a better product though when I was looking at the difference between the two. 
> Gotta look for somewhere that rents out the concrete grinder...apparently no HD's in Calgary rent it out? 
> 
> Epoxyshield is still on sale at HD, PM at Lowes for $134.
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/epo...ft-/1000737492



Ya I was looking at that sale. Im thinking I would need 2 kits based on people saying the coverage is a bit less than advertised. Then I would need 2 kits of clear so it ended up being like 650 bucks in product. Unless I could use just the standard waterproofing type clear coats that are much cheaper. I saw a youtube vid where the guy did that but he didnt seem super competent so not sure if that works or not.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I believe the question is regarding newly poured pads waiting one winter before applying...
> Everyone I've heard from has said yes that is the better way, but then that also means a lot more prep work because you're probably not going to leave a garage unoccupied for a year



Ya, that's what I figured. Easier to deal with any cracks before it's coated. Thanks,

----------


## Ekliptix

Fyi, these 8ft LED lights are available again, and on sale now. 8 of them for $209.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are VERY bright, 12,500 lumens each. I highly recommend them.

----------


## firebane

> Fyi, these 8ft LED lights are available again, and on sale now. 8 of them for $209.
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They are VERY bright, 12,500 lumens each. I highly recommend them.



My only issue with those is that they are not diffused and a lot of people say the clear lens makes the light super harsh.

I am going to pick up a set of these and see how they work https://www.amazon.ca/Lightdot-Mount.../dp/B081MXB7WZ

----------


## Ekliptix

I'm sure you'll be happy with those. I personally don't find the 8' tubes I bought to be harsh or provide uneven light.

I'm moving within the next year and already planning my next garage setup. For lighting, I'm thinking to add some form to the function with a hex lighting setup.
I could build my own, or there are some prebuild options like this one. 60,000 lumens in a 16'x8' section should be plenty bright. https://www.carguygarage.com/accesso...lighting-77793

----------


## firebane

Those lights are diffused  :Smilie:

----------


## JfuckinC

What's the new best amazon LED's someone has recently bought? new garage has three old halogen lights for lighting lol so bad. hoping for some i can plug into the light socket and then daisy chain for more lights?

----------


## brucebanner

I purchased:

https://www.costco.ca/koda-116-cm-(4...100537804.html

They're okay for the price point but would prefer much brighter.

----------


## Doozer

I ordered these back in 2020 and it's been great.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just have an average suburban garage, with 2 light sockets in the roof. I added a Y-splitter to each one to double them, and then ordered 4 of the above lights, and it's like daylight in there. If you're looking for lots of light for cheap and easy with no rewiring, it's a decent option.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you are getting the folding kind, get the ones that fold "up" and not "down" as Doozer posted. Means you can easily angle them outwards for more diffused light, and you lose less headroom too. 
I have these: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B083TZ6W68
And they have the center section for shining down, and four "petals" for shining out to the side. Very happy with them. I see this item is not available right now, but I am sure a similar style can be found.

----------


## JfuckinC

I'm looking for super bright, and the tube style so i can spread them out and get light everywhere, i work on the cars a lot in the garage.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I purchased:
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/koda-116-cm-(4...100537804.html
> 
> They're okay for the price point but would prefer much brighter.



Me too. They are fine but not excellent. 
Sometimes motion sensor gets confused and becomes hyper sensitive or leaves them on.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm looking for super bright, and the tube style so i can spread them out and get light everywhere, i work on the cars a lot in the garage.



For the price of those cheap China fold up LEDs using your standard light bulb sockets, worth a try?

I know just using 2 in mine already is night and day difference.

----------


## Doozer

> If you are getting the folding kind, get the ones that fold "up" and not "down" as Doozer posted. Means you can easily angle them outwards for more diffused light, and you lose less headroom too. 
> I have these: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B083TZ6W68



Fair point, but it depends how you use them. In my garage, headroom isn't an issue as the sockets are I think 18' up, and the Y-adapters kick them out to the side, so I actually do fold a few of the petals flatter (downwards) because otherwise the Y-splitter kicks the light upwards.




> For the price of those cheap China fold up LEDs using your standard light bulb sockets, worth a try?
> 
> I know just using 2 in mine already is night and day difference.



This, it's so cheap it's worth a try, and there are always places to use these lights. Basement storerooms, patio, whatever, if you don't like them in the garage. For the price it's an easy try anyway.

----------


## SpdDmn268

@Doozer
 would you have a link for the y-splitter, or similar to what you're using? I have 2 existing sockets but want at least 4 lights.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just wire in additional bulb sockets guys. Garage wiring is the easiest wiring.

----------


## gcoap

> @Doozer
>  would you have a link for the y-splitter, or similar to what you're using? I have 2 existing sockets but want at least 4 lights.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/lev...ite/1000105495

----------


## Kjonus

> @Doozer
>  would you have a link for the y-splitter, or similar to what you're using? I have 2 existing sockets but want at least 4 lights.



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/l...w.ds#store=325

----------


## Doozer

> @Doozer
>  would you have a link for the y-splitter, or similar to what you're using? I have 2 existing sockets but want at least 4 lights.



Any of the links posted above this post will work. They're cheap and can be found pretty much anywhere.

I've also heard garage wiring is easy, but I haven't done it, my garage roof is covered in drywall, and it's still not as easy as plugging in a Y splitter.

----------


## B.Spilner

Can't remember if I posted this here, but swicthed out my costco 4ft led fixtures for Amazon Barrina leds. I'm at 20x 4ft tubes now and lights it right up.

----------


## brucebanner

Anyone have any recommendations for a good seal kit for your garage door(bottom, sides & top? Should replace mine before winter actually comes.

----------


## GOnSHO

> Can't remember if I posted this here, but swicthed out my costco 4ft led fixtures for Amazon Barrina leds. I'm at 20x 4ft tubes now and lights it right up.



you just cut the plug ends off and attach to power in the sockets?

----------


## B.Spilner

> you just cut the plug ends off and attach to power in the sockets?



Negative. They come with plug in or hard wired. And then you can link them together or go with the supplied 6ft cord or 1ft cord. 

(Pack of 6) Barrina LED T5 Integrated Single Fixture, 4FT, 2200lm, 6500K (Super Bright White), 20W, Utility Shop Light, Ceiling and Under Cabinet Light, Corded electric with built-in ON/OFF switch https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01HBT3BVM/...ing=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## schurchill39

> Negative. They come with plug in or hard wired. And then you can link them together or go with the supplied 6ft cord or 1ft cord. 
> 
> (Pack of 6) Barrina LED T5 Integrated Single Fixture, 4FT, 2200lm, 6500K (Super Bright White), 20W, Utility Shop Light, Ceiling and Under Cabinet Light, Corded electric with built-in ON/OFF switch https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01HBT3BVM/...ing=UTF8&psc=1



Holy shit, $65 for 6 4ft sections lights included?! Thats a hell of a deal.

----------


## firebane

> Holy shit, $65 for 6 4ft sections lights included?! Thats a hell of a deal.



I put 6 of those in my shop with 15 foot vaulted ceilings and made a huge difference in lighting

----------


## GOnSHO

> Negative. They come with plug in or hard wired. And then you can link them together or go with the supplied 6ft cord or 1ft cord. 
> 
> (Pack of 6) Barrina LED T5 Integrated Single Fixture, 4FT, 2200lm, 6500K (Super Bright White), 20W, Utility Shop Light, Ceiling and Under Cabinet Light, Corded electric with built-in ON/OFF switch https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01HBT3BVM/...ing=UTF8&psc=1



SICK! thanks man! I didnt see that when I looked them up!

----------


## B.Spilner

Yuuuup! Leds have come down a lot in cost. It's a crazy deal for what you're getting.

----------


## navdeep

> you just cut the plug ends off and attach to power in the sockets?



I almost have the same setup, I just plugged mine into a smart switch so I can control mine from my apple home kit

----------


## B.Spilner

> I almost have the same setup, I just plugged mine into a smart switch so I can control mine from my apple home kit



Do you have an ecobee running your furnace in there??

----------


## navdeep

> Do you have an ecobee running your furnace in there??



yup, i have 3 of them all together

----------


## gpomp

I have 32x of those Barrina LED's if anyone is interested. They are 2200 lm and 5000K so a bit different than what Amazon.ca sells. Will let them go for less than what Amazon is selling them for.

----------


## MPowered

> I have 32x of those Barrina LED's if anyone is interested. They are 2200 lm and 5000K so a bit different than what Amazon.ca sells. Will let them go for less than what Amazon is selling them for.



PM'd you

----------


## R-Audi

> I have 32x of those Barrina LED's if anyone is interested. They are 2200 lm and 5000K so a bit different than what Amazon.ca sells. Will let them go for less than what Amazon is selling them for.



Damnit, I ordered a pack of 8 on the weekend.

----------


## GOnSHO

Ordered 3 sets of those lights, mudded/sanded the whole garage this weekend! Paint and lights this week!

----------


## pheoxs

Gonna post this in here since it's not new thread worthy at this point.

I'm looking at replacing my old single garage with a 22 wide x 32 deep garage in the next year or two mostly as I want a ton more workshop space. Recently I started floating the idea of a basement/storage area underneath the garage and it seems that pre-cast concrete spans aren't as intimidating as I originally thought (http://www.lafargeprecastedmonton.co...estern-canada/) and its looking fairly feasible to do.

Wondering if anyone know anyones thats done a storage area under their garage and might have some advice. 

I'm assuming I'll need: 
A) A pinky ringer to stamp the design
B) A lot more excavation costs
C) A fair bit more expensive foundation / concrete costs
D) The beam/span structure however its designed (+1 day of a crane to move them into place)
E) A 2-3" slab poured on the span
F) Regular garage building after that?
Assuming we're talking .... ~20-25k extra on top of a regular garage pad cost?

The plan was to DIY the build after the concrete step as me and my dad have built a number of buildings before, trying to figure out how to go about this. Would I need to seek out a niche concrete company or is this somewhat common give that it's similar to a house having a basement poured anyways.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Gonna post this in here since it's not new thread worthy at this point.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing my old single garage with a 22 wide x 32 deep garage in the next year or two mostly as I want a ton more workshop space. Recently I started floating the idea of a basement/storage area underneath the garage and it seems that pre-cast concrete spans aren't as intimidating as I originally thought (http://www.lafargeprecastedmonton.co...estern-canada/) and its looking fairly feasible to do.
> 
> Wondering if anyone know anyones thats done a storage area under their garage and might have some advice. 
> 
> I'm assuming I'll need: 
> A) A pinky ringer to stamp the design
> B) A lot more excavation costs
> ...



Also consider location of utilities, if you’re going from a single to something that big you may need to relocate your gas line? I had to relocate mine to build.

----------


## jwslam

probably easier to permit going up a storey...
much easier to design IMO

But my pinky-ring ass has never designed/stamped anything in my career and now it's kinda a life goal to live this way  :ROFL!:

----------


## JfuckinC

> probably easier to permit going up a storey...
> much easier to design IMO
> 
> But my pinky-ring ass has never designed/stamped anything in my career and now it's kinda a life goal to live this way



honestly probably way cheaper, forming/pouring/finishing will be your biggest cost.

----------


## ExtraSlow

WHY NOT BOTH!!?!?!??!?!!!!! Basement and 2nd story in garage! I support this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WHY NOT BOTH!!?!?!??!?!!!!! Basement and 2nd story in garage! I support this.



^P.Eng approval obtained^

----------


## bjstare

> probably easier to permit going up a storey...
> much easier to design IMO
> 
> But my pinky-ring ass has never designed/stamped anything in my career and now it's kinda a life goal to live this way



IIRC permitting a tall garage is not easy. Basement would be nice, but also poses it's fair share of challenges too. 

Tbh, the bigger footprint is going to provide more useable space and will be easiest from a construction perspective. I wouldn't want to have to have a workshop up/downstairs either.

----------


## Doozer

Also want to consider different drainage, or whether you might want an opening between the spaces, like they have at a quick-lube places. Would save you from ever having to get a lift, but also introduce a host of other issues.

----------


## pheoxs

Basement would be preferred just because of the location, a two storey would block most of the sun from the yard and isn't appealing along with it being a neighborhood of bungalows.

Utilities shouldn't be any different. There's overhead power in the alley so either way I'd be relocating my meter to the garage with a new 200A panel and then running the house as a sub. There's no gas line to the garage currently so same same cost with or without the lower floor id presume. Maybe a bit more expensive if the line needs to be larger for sufficient heat.

I'd want a staircase down to the bottom along a side wall, not any kind of mechanic pit though. I hadnt really considered drainage as an issue, I'd assume sloping the main garage towards the big door and away from the stairs would suffice.

----------


## 88CRX

You will soon learn that a structural slab is significantly more expensive then a rinky-dink residential slab on grade. You're also going to want a real traffic coating or membrane or else you'll have moisture issues in your basement. You also need to insulate the slab which is a huge pain in the ass.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Basement would be preferred just because of the location, a two storey would block most of the sun from the yard and isn't appealing along with it being a neighborhood of bungalows.
> 
> Utilities shouldn't be any different. There's overhead power in the alley so either way I'd be relocating my meter to the garage with a new 200A panel and then running the house as a sub. There's no gas line to the garage currently so same same cost with or without the lower floor id presume. Maybe a bit more expensive if the line needs to be larger for sufficient heat.
> 
> I'd want a staircase down to the bottom along a side wall, not any kind of mechanic pit though. I hadnt really considered drainage as an issue, I'd assume sloping the main garage towards the big door and away from the stairs would suffice.



you cant build over the gas line though, so would need to relocated your meter(pay atco)/main line in if it ends up beneath the new foot print. should be easy to tell if its an issue by the location of the meter though.

----------


## bjstare

> You will soon learn that a structural slab is significantly more expensive then a rinky-dink residential slab on grade. You're also going to want a real traffic coating or membrane or else you'll have moisture issues in your basement. You also need to insulate the slab which is a huge pain in the ass.



This is an accurate, but not exhaustive, list of the issues with adding a basement to the garage. I think of the three, this will be the most cost prohibitive option by a large margin.

----------


## schurchill39

Put in storage attic trusses and be done with it. 8' wide by 32' long is an extra 256 sqft of storage, if you fill that up on top of storage you have in your house then you have way too much shit. That was easily the best thing I did in the last garage I built.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Storage trusses for the absolute win. I have a winch up in mine and keep all the extra wheels/tires up there too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can you retrofit storage trusses? Asking for 
@killramos

----------


## killramos

Do storage trusses work like Narnia? Because that’s what I need.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I believe they do.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Many storage trusses are, in fact, allegories of The Bible. So yes - they are like Narnia.

----------


## JfuckinC

Put some LED lights in at my new rental. Need to clean up the wiring and add some more when I get the third bay organized lol but big difference hard to tell with the good low light camera though lol

----------


## schurchill39

> Storage trusses for the absolute win. I have a winch up in mine and keep all the extra wheels/tires up there too.



Highly recommend the winch. I spent 6 years hauling 2 sets of winters up and down via the ladder and each time it sucked.

----------


## pheoxs

For those doing storage trusses. Would you do all storage trusses? Or Switch the last ~6 feet or whatever to scissor trusses to make a opening to get up there?

----------


## schurchill39

> For those doing storage trusses. Would you do all storage trusses? Or Switch the last ~6 feet or whatever to scissor trusses to make a opening to get up there?



Storage truss the whole damn thing with your ladder about 1/4 of the way from the wall on one side so you have easy access to things you get often. On the other side I'd put a hatch right in the middle between two trusses right up next to the wall and put a winch for things like tires etc.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mine is storage all the way across with two hatches, works fine for me as I don't grab stuff out of there often enough to need a dedicated access.

----------


## firebane

> Mine is storage all the way across with two hatches, works fine for me as I don't grab stuff out of there often enough to need a dedicated access.



Got any pics? I need to do something about my storage area and want to put a winch in.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Got any pics? I need to do something about my storage area and want to put a winch in.





After I took the pic I doubled up the vertical 2x4s to give the horizontal chords some extra support. Winch controller stays up in the attic, power to the winch is terminated to a small Anderson connector and I have a set of jumper cables with the same connector so I can run it off a battery. A 120V winch with wireless control would have been ideal but they're a lot more expensive than the $30 I paid for the basic 12V unit.

Don't have a full pic of the storage area, sorry.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Anyone put a central vac in their garage? Our house came with two separate systems and I’m thinking of repurposing the older one for the garage.

----------


## pheoxs

Dumb question but does storage trusses make it harder to insulate for a heated garage? I’m presuming I’d have to insulate the sides of the storage area as well as blow in insulation or how does that work?

----------


## firebane

> Dumb question but does storage trusses make it harder to insulate for a heated garage? I’m presuming I’d have to insulate the sides of the storage area as well as blow in insulation or how does that work?



Yes. Its a bit hard to see but these are the trusses in my shop and I am standing in the loft https://i.imgur.com/hOwzxfx.jpg 

The space between the plywood for the roof and the bottom of the truss for the ceiling is a massive gap.

----------


## schurchill39

> Dumb question but does storage trusses make it harder to insulate for a heated garage? I’m presuming I’d have to insulate the sides of the storage area as well as blow in insulation or how does that work?



Its no harder to insulate as you essentially treat the storage area like un-insulated area (unless you do like firebane where you have storage truss plus scissor truss) and you insulate your ceiling like you normally wood. Your plywood floor sandwiches the insulation between it. 

If you have a set up with combined truss you will need to insulate the walls and roof of the storage area.

----------


## nismodrifter

Looking at boxing day sales. Was hoping for some deals but seems there is little when it comes to garage stuff.

Freaking storage racks have gone up over $100 in price due to le virus nouveau corona 2019.

RIP

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/hus...1278?rrec=true

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Looking at boxing day sales. Was hoping for some deals but seems there is little when it comes to garage stuff.
> 
> Freaking storage racks have gone up over $100 in price due to le virus nouveau corona 2019.
> 
> RIP
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/hus...1278?rrec=true



I remember when these first hit the HD market around 2011 ish it was only $149 (brand was Edsal) and featured as HD’s “speical buy”. And I thought omg, how are these not popular

Dude if only you lived here. Few months ago I just gave away 2 racks cause I sold a warehouse and downsized for a bit. Added some rated casters too. 

Anyway, just go buy them you baller. HELOC that shit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Looking at boxing day sales. Was hoping for some deals but seems there is little when it comes to garage stuff.
> 
> Freaking storage racks have gone up over $100 in price due to le virus nouveau corona 2019.
> 
> RIP
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/hus...1278?rrec=true



Yeah, I was thinking about buying a Lift King hoist. They're a full $1k more since only 8 months ago!
B-A-N-A-N-A-S

----------


## 88CRX

> Looking at boxing day sales. Was hoping for some deals but seems there is little when it comes to garage stuff.
> 
> Freaking storage racks have gone up over $100 in price due to le virus nouveau corona 2019.
> 
> RIP
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/hus...1278?rrec=true



Yea the New Age cabinets are nearly doubled in price. That’s what I get for dragging ass getting my garage done.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yea the New Age cabinets are nearly doubled in price. Thats what I get for dragging ass getting my garage done.



Fuck my life.
The remorse for not doing the floor + storage + hoist before we fully moved in will haunt me until my suicide.

----------


## nismodrifter

Yes I am now also contemplating my purpose on this earth as I too delayed completing garage and am now piling boxes next to my full storage rack with brooms and shovels standing precariously in a corner. Thankfully my floor is epoxied and my tears wipe clean with a rag.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Fuck my life.
> The remorse for not doing the floor + storage + hoist before we fully moved in will haunt me until my suicide.



lol that is fucking dark

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> lol that is fucking dark



That's racist.

----------


## pheoxs

Costco had bin storage racks on sale last week. Not sure if they’re still there.

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/cost...760/#p35456482

The racks go on sale a few times a year, just keep an eye out. I’ve bought 4 sets this year all for fairly cheap. 1 costco and 3 Canadian tire

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like my two Heavy duty racks. Rated for 2000 lbs each.

----------


## killramos

> I like my two Heavy duty racks. Rated for 2000 lbs each.



Art room?

----------


## mr2mike

> Fuck my life.
> The remorse for not doing the floor + storage + hoist before we fully moved in will haunt me until my suicide.



Don't even have room in garage now for your pod.
Your garage probably leaks so much air can't even get the CO levels up high enough.

I'm only joking. Don't die. Jabjab would deem it covid related.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Savage suicide pod joke.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I got blindsided by that one.

----------


## mr2mike

It's all a bunch of mumbo jumbo

https://bestlifeonline.com/offensive-sayings/

----------


## TomcoPDR

Lets hope CBC doesnt get a hold of that list

----------


## 88CRX

FML emptying an entire garage into a house that is already full of basement junk is suicide worthy that's for sure. 



Got cabinets on the way too... about 2 weeks out. 4 years later can finally get the garage organized.

----------


## schurchill39

> FML emptying an entire garage into a house that is already full of basement junk is suicide worthy that's for sure. 
> 
> 
> 
> Got cabinets on the way too... about 2 weeks out. 4 years later can finally get the garage organized.



You're really going hard with the home improvements

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> FML emptying an entire garage into a house that is already full of basement junk is suicide worthy that's for sure. 
> 
> 
> 
> Got cabinets on the way too... about 2 weeks out. 4 years later can finally get the garage organized.



Nice. Who did floor?

----------


## Disoblige

> It's all a bunch of mumbo jumbo
> 
> https://bestlifeonline.com/offensive-sayings/



just wait till 2035+ when 2020s will be saying that the new gen is way too pussified.

----------


## nismodrifter

@88CRX
 which cabinets did you order? Floor looks great.

----------


## arcticcat522

> @88CRX
>  which cabinets did you order? Floor looks great.



^what he said.

----------


## cars5431

> ^what he said.



Also interested about to get my floors done and place a cabinet order. I’m back and fourth between new age and proslat. I want the proslat custom Color’s but there no delivery till September. Who did the floors?

----------


## 88CRX

Floors by Zone Garage. $6/ft2 as per all the usual suspects these days. 

Cabinets are Newage Bold. Can’t fucking wait.

----------


## nismodrifter

Ballin. Can't wait to see pics.

----------


## navdeep

over the past yr, my wife let me redo my whole garage, I've attached some pictures of the progress of it 
added all-new lighting , cabinets on the back wall, full length mirror on one side, all-glass garage doors with side mount openers and high lights doors ( need to do the big one as well so I can put another lift in) all replaced the front upper railing with glass and then the lift was the last thing

----------


## navdeep



----------


## 88CRX

The end is near!



FML if my garage needs to spend another week in the house my wife will murder me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Looks great bud! Appears you've got room for a lift in the S2000 bay too...

----------


## HiSpec

Nice setup. Are those Canadian Tire Maximum cabinets?




> The end is near!
> 
> 
> 
> FML if my garage needs to spend another week in the house my wife will murder me.

----------


## vengie

Need more s2k pics please.

----------


## navdeep

Looks great, after 7yrs my floors arent looking the best  :Frown:

----------


## bjstare

That S2K  :Love: 

Only car I've ever owned that I truly regret selling.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Looks great, after 7yrs my floors arent looking the best



Go tile floor, it's the only long lasting solution for a garage. 

Epoxy doesn't last and when it starts flaking, it looks worse then bare concrete.

----------


## 88CRX

> Looks great bud! Appears you've got room for a lift in the S2000 bay too...



I have a high lift door and just enough height for the S2k and the shitbox... the lift is another thing that I'm kicking myself for dragging my feet on as they shot up in price. Maybe one day.




> Nice setup. Are those Canadian Tire Maximum cabinets?



Newage Bold cabinets. Costco sells limited setups, I ordered this package directly from the manufacturer. 




> Need more s2k pics please.



Maybe after I get it cleaned up. Obviously had to move it out for the floors but now it back sitting on its trickle charger collecting dust.




> That S2K 
> Only car I've ever owned that I truly regret selling.



Yea I'm taking this one to the grave... or until they hit 6 digits lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Looks great, after 7yrs my floors arent looking the best



Who did them? And are they epoxy or polyurea? 

I mean they dont last forever and from what I've researched epoxy can yellow over time.

----------


## Buster

> Go tile floor, it's the only long lasting solution for a garage. 
> 
> Epoxy doesn't last and when it starts flaking, it looks worse then bare concrete.



I'm doing this. Already talked to Dave about it.

----------


## JfuckinC

I don’t know why but tile in a garage seems so foreign to me. I get shit all over my floor I feel like the grout would be absolutely mangled haha. Maybe one day when I only have vehicles under warranty and don’t touch them it could make sense…

----------


## s dime

I cant recall Daves contact info, could someone PM me please?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I dont know why but tile in a garage seems so foreign to me. I get shit all over my floor I feel like the grout would be absolutely mangled haha. Maybe one day when I only have vehicles under warranty and dont touch them it could make sense



Or if there was a magical mat/rug that would scrub your tires clean of grit on the way into the garage!

----------


## Buster

> I don’t know why but tile in a garage seems so foreign to me. I get shit all over my floor I feel like the grout would be absolutely mangled haha. Maybe one day when I only have vehicles under warranty and don’t touch them it could make sense…



I think they have special grout

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I feel like the grout would be absolutely mangled haha…



That's why God woke up one day and invented epoxy grout.

----------


## 88CRX

Still have some lockers and uppers on the other side but nearly there. Went together really well.

----------


## HiSpec

Nice setup. Did you run the central vacuum hose behind the wall?




> Still have some lockers and uppers on the other side but nearly there. Went together really well.

----------


## Darkane

> Still have some lockers and uppers on the other side but nearly there. Went together really well.



Costco?

----------


## 88CRX

> Nice setup. Did you run the central vacuum hose behind the wall?



We had an central vac outlet placed there yup, but no hose in the wall (if thats what you were wondering). Will get an extra hose for the garage which will be awesome for quick vacuums. 




> Costco?



Costco sell them yes, but has limited selection. We ended up with this setup as I wanted more pieces and didn't want any of the rolling lower cabinets (which are pricey in comparison to regular cabinets). Each locker can come with 1 lower and 2 uppers packed inside it… so there are economies for them to sell in those groupings. 

https://ca.shopnewage.com/products/b...39490638872643

----------


## nismodrifter

2g for all of that with free shipping. Interesting. I thought they were way more expensive (closer to 3+). I think I will probably order. Thanks for posting that!

----------


## 88CRX

> 2g for all of that with free shipping. Interesting. I thought they were way more expensive (closer to 3+). I think I will probably order. Thanks for posting that!



Yea the sets without the rolling lowers are very affordable. I just happened to stumble on this set on their website. 

Only downside is that they don't have them in Type *R* red, which is what i originally wanted.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Good deal but I think the prices have skyrocketed on these since I should've bought them. Hoists are now like +30% I think, too!
I'm jelly.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Good deal but I think the prices have skyrocketed on these since I should've bought them. Hoists are now like +30% I think, too!
> I'm jelly.



I just got a quote on a 4 post lift from Babco. Big jump from pre-caronaz. Why did I wait.  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:  :Bang Head:

----------


## 88CRX

When the lift is comparable in price/value to the car being stored on it that's where i draw the line. Would rather sell the car haha

----------


## navdeep

> I just got a quote on a 4 post lift from Babco. Big jump from pre-caronaz. Why did I wait.



what are you getting quoted, I got mine installed last June for $3800 all in

----------


## ganesh

Has anyone dealt with Garage Living? 
If so what is your experience? 
https://www.garageliving.com/

Thinking of doing some Garage Reno this summer. 
Mostly interested in putting some Slat Wall panels.

----------


## npham

@88CRX
 No fucks given to the help having to get 21" wheels up/down from the rack?

----------


## killramos

> Has anyone dealt with Garage Living? 
> If so what is your experience? 
> https://www.garageliving.com/
> 
> Thinking of doing some Garage Reno this summer. 
> Mostly interested in putting some Slat Wall panels.



I would guess that if all you want is slat panels they are going to be overkill.

They seem to be really good at putting together a complete package though.

Seriously considering bringing them in for a consult on my garage.

----------


## ganesh

> I would guess that if all you want is slat panels they are going to be overkill.
> 
> They seem to be really good at putting together a complete package though.
> 
> Seriously considering bringing them in for a consult on my garage.



I agree that these guys may be an overkill for what I want to achieve.
I just need to find someone who can supply and do the install of the slat panels.

----------


## gpomp

I used Mike at Storewall to do my slat panels.

----------


## ganesh

> I used Mike at Storewall to do my slat panels.



Thanks . Will give them a call? 
How much per square feet ? If you don't want to post it here you can PM me . 
Thanks

----------


## 88CRX

> @88CRX
>  No fucks given to the help having to get 21" wheels up/down from the rack?



Lol, I’ve never put the dubs up on the rack. I don’t trust that kinda weight up there and they’re a PITA to get up/down. Plus that rack typically has my junker civic storage wheels up on it.

----------


## Darkane

> Has anyone dealt with Garage Living? 
> If so what is your experience? 
> https://www.garageliving.com/
> 
> Thinking of doing some Garage Reno this summer. 
> Mostly interested in putting some Slat Wall panels.



Don’t use Trusscore. Cost is OUTRAGEOUS. 

Quoted $9700 for a 27x22 garage with 10’ ceilings. 

Lol!

----------


## pheoxs

If anyone wants to do a more budget friendly version, fuse33 makerspace makes slatted panels and can probably make everything for you. You’d just have to install

----------


## 88CRX

Getting the other side sorted out, still have a couple uppers to hang. But getting there!

----------


## 88CRX

> Nice setup. Did you run the central vacuum hose behind the wall?



 
@HiSpec
 23” from the counter to the uppers.

----------


## Strider

Also looking for recommendations for garage reno with a bit bigger scope.
Garage is detached, uninsulated. Need gas line, heater, electrical, insulation, drywall, slat wall/shelving.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> Getting the other side sorted out, still have a couple uppers to hang. But getting there!



So jealous how tidy your garage is - can I assume no kids?

----------


## S-FLY

I'd love a garage that size and that tidy. Btw, what's your car lowered on?  :Smilie:

----------


## 88CRX

> So jealous how tidy your garage is - can I assume no kids?



We have a 10 month old... so the baby hasn't taken over the garage yet haha. 

That was also pre-moving everything back into the garage since the floors were done. Its actually a total disaster right now but I'll get it back to fully tidy shortly here once I'm done-done. 





> I'd love a garage that size and that tidy. Btw, what's your car lowered on?



HKS Hyper Max coilovers, with only a subtle drop.

----------


## navdeep

i got my 2nd high lift garage door installed, makes the whole garage look much bigger, just need another lift installed now 

BEFORE


AFTER

----------


## killramos

Hypothetical for people who are more in tune with electrical code.

My electrical service enters my garage from the laneway then underground to the house. Hypothetically, would it make sense to put in a new 200A main panel in the garage then convert my existing 100A main panel in the house to a sub panel.

Goal being, bump up my service for future potential EV charging, maybe a hot tub which would be proximal to the garage. Bonus points being it should mean no new wiring required to the house and much shorter rough in runs for EV Charge points?

Just spitballing at this point.

----------


## pheoxs

> Hypothetical for people who are more in tune with electrical code.
> 
> My electrical service enters my garage from the laneway then underground to the house. Hypothetically, would it make sense to put in a new 200A “main” panel in the garage then convert my existing 100A main panel in the house to a sub panel.
> 
> Goal being, bump up my service for future potential EV charging, maybe a hot tub which would be proximal to the garage. Bonus points being it should mean no new wiring required to the house and much shorter rough in runs for EV Charge points?
> 
> Just spitballing at this point.



If you don’t need any additional power in the house then that’s the most economical / common way to do it. It would only be if your house is near capacity that you’d want to upgrade the house feed. Example being adding another dryer or air conditioner, changing hot water heater to electric or a crypto farm or something.

And you can always do a 200A main in the garage now and down the road update between the garage and house if you run out of capacity for some reason.

----------


## killramos

The only thing I could think of that doing the main panel in garage would be problematic for is future solar, but let’s be real if you are doing that you will run whatever cable is needed to do it right.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Agree.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have same setup as Killy and yeah I think the way to do it is just as he described. New "main" 200A panel in garage for EV charging, welder, hot tub, grow up etc, then feed house as a sub-panel. Should open up one slot on house panel as it would no longer have to feed back to garage lights/plugs circuit.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Hypothetical for people who are more in tune with electrical code.
> 
> My electrical service enters my garage from the laneway then underground to the house. Hypothetically, would it make sense to put in a new 200A “main” panel in the garage then convert my existing 100A main panel in the house to a sub panel.
> 
> Goal being, bump up my service for future potential EV charging, maybe a hot tub which would be proximal to the garage. Bonus points being it should mean no new wiring required to the house and much shorter rough in runs for EV Charge points?
> 
> Just spitballing at this point.



Do it.

----------


## gyromonkey

Thought it might be time for me to show some progress of my garage 26x24 front attached, took possession end of Nov, pretty much complete besides 4 post and the hardwood on the lower ceiling. I am a bit torn if I want go through with the hardwood or if I just scrape the texture and paint the ceiling. 

morning after possession. full of 2005 show home goodness. 

I removed the bottom 8-10" of drywall to add 9 plugs, 14 pot lights added, 60 amp sub panel, 50k gas heater. 7 layer quartz epoxy installed on floor and to stairs and landing. 

progress photo 

being a old show home it has a breezeway connecting it to the house next door and a landing with stairs added to the front entry so lots of drywall work needed, took about 3-4 days and 16L of drywall mud before I could paint. 3 full coats due the terrible original colors. 

Lighting added/ 55" TV, shelving, bar fridge, Tire rack, stereo installed, landing sides and railings painted, retractable hose and extension cords installed ,hot hose bib added 6000k pot lights, parameter of garage done in LED bars, and 2 LED Hexagon Grids installed on lower roof. 




a few more odds and ends to go, like tidying up the cords and getting a 4 post. I acquired a 2 post but it looks like it won't work with my layout, so if anybody wants one I am going to sell it on the cheaper side of things

----------


## gyromonkey

second post but just wanted to show a few more photos

----------


## B.Spilner

- - - Updated - - -




> Thought it might be time for me to show some progress of my garage 26x24 front attached, took possession end of Nov, pretty much complete besides 4 post and the hardwood on the lower ceiling. I am a bit torn if I want go through with the hardwood or if I just scrape the texture and paint the ceiling. 
> 
> morning after possession. full of 2005 show home goodness. 
> 
> I removed the bottom 8-10" of drywall to add 9 plugs, 14 pot lights added, 60 amp sub panel, 50k gas heater. 7 layer quartz epoxy installed on floor and to stairs and landing. 
> 
> progress photo 
> 
> being a old show home it has a breezeway connecting it to the house next door and a landing with stairs added to the front entry so lots of drywall work needed, took about 3-4 days and 16L of drywall mud before I could paint. 3 full coats due the terrible original colors. 
> ...



Making me wanna swicth to those octogons

----------


## gyromonkey

They are pretty neat but honestly for the price I am not sure they are worth it, if I was to do it again I would skip them and do a square grid. would be the same effect and about 1/2 the cost.

----------


## JfuckinC

> They are pretty neat but honestly for the price I am not sure they are worth it, if I was to do it again I would skip them and do a square grid. would be the same price and about 1/2 the cost.



sounds like some reasonable marth.

Garage looks good though, i'm jealous of all you guys with these new home big garages.. But you gotta slide way out to the burbs for those right?

----------


## gyromonkey

damn, totally missed that one lol, fixed. This place is down south, its more of a temp house till we build the next place. We are sort of downgrading after kids and her choosing not to go back to work. Our place we are listing is inner city and has a 42x25 triple attached but she has it so cluttered with stuff I think in seven years I have parked in it maybe for a month combined time lol.

----------


## Ekliptix

Love the garage updates.

I'd been trying to find some used pallet racking to make a 30ft wide x 10ft tall x 30" deep wall of shelving, but I've had little luck mainly due to the shallow depth goal.
So I ordered this from Uncle Weiners. 27ft wide, 6.5ft tall, 30" deep. It should be coming in a week or so.


Got the lift installed too.

Added a 56" fan and put it on a wireless remote to turn it on/off. It's 7000cfm, and was only $100. I hope the fan, plus the dehumidifier I'm adding will help remove any moisture from melted snow, etc.


I had installed 8ft LEDs, 6000k, rated at 125 watts each. However, I tested them and they're only pulling 70 watts. 


So I took them off, and put up some 5000k 8ft LEDs. The color is much nicer, they appear as bright, and they pull 66 watts (rated at 72 watts). I have somewhere between 16ft to 32ft more of the 5000k LEDs to put up still, from the pic below. As a back up, I got 2x 150watt UFO style lights, 5000k. I'll position them after I made some progress getting things tidied up, and decide on where I want extra light for working on stuff. 

My electrician is finishing some stuff, then the rest of the white wall panels will go up to finish the walls.
As you can see, there's still too much crap in the garage. I have old furniture taking up space to give away, then get the rest up off the ground on to the shelving once it arrives.



I'm considering making doors for the 27ft wide shelving to hide the contents. To do this, I'd get some more white wall paneling, make a frame from 1x1 wood, and use some hinges to mount them to the shelving. The goal would be to make a clean look.


Also got this garage sink for $260 on wayfair. I love it. Includes a hose adapter to put a garden hose on the tip of the faucet.

----------


## Buster

> Love the garage updates.
> 
> I'd been trying to find some used pallet racking to make a 30ft wide x 10ft tall x 30" deep wall of shelving, but I've had little luck mainly due to the shallow depth goal.
> So I ordered this from Uncle Weiners. 27ft wide, 6.5ft tall, 30" deep. It should be coming in a week or so.
> 
> 
> Got the lift installed too.
> 
> Added a 56" fan and put it on a wireless remote to turn it on/off. It's 7000cfm, and was only $100. I hope the fan, plus the dehumidifier I'm adding will help remove any moisture from melted snow, etc.
> ...



Awesome!

Can you post links to some of the products?

Lights, dehumidifier, fan

----------


## Ekliptix

Sure.

3 unit wireless outlet remote: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
8ft LED strips, 5,000k, 10 pack: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...1?ie=UTF8&th=1
150w UFO lights: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Fan: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Dehumidifier, got it on sale for $250. I'll plumb it to the sink for auto draining: https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/n...-0430754p.html
4 post lift, got it lightly used on Kijiji. 6.5ft of room under the ramps: https://www.atlasautoequipment.ca/at...0lbs-capacity/
Metal shelving from China: https://unclewiener.com/product/wide...-width-idr500/. They have a 24" deep option too.

For the sink area:
Red sink: https://www.wayfair.ca/home-improvem...-uili1033.html
Paper towel dispenser: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Paper towel sheets: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Soap dispenser: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Fast Orange Soap: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## roopi

> Also got this garage sink for $260 on wayfair. I love it. Includes a hose adapter to put a garden hose on the tip of the faucet.



Seems very expensive for a laundry sink. The cheapest shittiest faucets at home depot have the screw on for the hose as well. All black sink for $80.00 and then buy yourself a good faucet. https://www.lowes.ca/product/laundry...ry-sink-119012

----------


## Ekliptix

It looks like there are some better options out there, for the price. I'm still ok with the purchase, since the shelves/bench beside the sink will be red+black too.

----------


## suntan

Good choice, when you dismember your victims the blood will blend right in.

----------


## schurchill39

> Good choice, when you dismember your victims the blood will blend right in.



This belongs in the Art Room Improvement thread

----------


## ganesh

Quick update to my earlier post. 
We have a 24 X 20 garage with 10 feet ceiling. Builder had done the mudding an taping (just one coat). 
We asked for 6' of Slat wall on all three walls (minus the area leading upto stairs) and L shape overhead storage. 
We got quotes from three different places,
1) Specialized Garage is at $9100
2) Garage Living is at 20% higher than Specialized Garage
3) Storewall is about 30% higher than the Specialized Garage

----------


## Darkane

> Quick update to my earlier post. 
> We have a 24 X 20 garage with 10 feet ceiling. Builder had done the mudding an taping (just one coat). 
> We asked for 6' of Slat wall on all three walls (minus the area leading upto stairs) and L shape overhead storage. 
> We got quotes from three different places,
> 1) Specialized Garage is at $9100
> 2) Garage Living is at 20% higher than Specialized Garage
> 3) Storewall is about 30% higher than the Specialized Garage



Criminal. That’s unreasonably high.

----------


## spikerS

> Quick update to my earlier post. 
> We have a 24 X 20 garage with 10 feet ceiling. Builder had done the mudding an taping (just one coat). 
> We asked for 6' of Slat wall on all three walls (minus the area leading upto stairs) and L shape overhead storage. 
> We got quotes from three different places,
> 1) Specialized Garage is at $9100
> 2) Garage Living is at 20% higher than Specialized Garage
> 3) Storewall is about 30% higher than the Specialized Garage



That does seem awfully high!

The slat wall and storage, was there any special requests with that? like finished a certain way, accessories, etc...?

----------


## ganesh

> That does seem awfully high!
> 
> The slat wall and storage, was there any special requests with that? like finished a certain way, accessories, etc...?



Nothing special. Just two colors. No accessories. 
Metal Overhead storage. 
Here is the break down of the quote from Specialized Garage, 
Wall finishing (Garage Grade) - $ 2375
Slatwall Including Installation - $ 4740
Overhead Storage Rack - $ 1560

I am completely new to this. What do you guys think is reasonable?

----------


## Darkane

> Nothing special. Just two colors. No accessories. 
> Metal Overhead storage. 
> Here is the break down of the quote from Specialized Garage, 
> Wall finishing (Garage Grade) - $ 2375
> Slatwall Including Installation - $ 4740
> Overhead Storage Rack - $ 1560
> 
> I am completely new to this. What do you guys think is reasonable?



That makes more sense. Wall finishing includes insulation?

----------


## ganesh

> That makes more sense. Wall finishing includes insulation?



Nope No insulation. Already the dray wall and everything is done by the builder. One coat of mudding a taping also done. 
So the finishing includes may be another coat of mudding and sanding. Only 5 ' of the walls and Ceiling. 
That wall finishing includes painting.

----------


## killramos

That sounds much more in line to me. Maybe a little high but such are the times.

----------


## s2k_boi

@ganesh
 I just got quotes from the same 3 companies and found it pretty similar to your price differences. 

Has anyone used Specialized Garage? How are they?

----------


## ganesh

> @ganesh
>  I just got quotes from the same 3 companies and found it pretty similar to your price differences. 
> 
> Has anyone used Specialized Garage? How are they?



 
@s2k_boi
 at least they are consistent  :Smilie: 
That was my question as well has anyone dealt with Specialized Garage? 
I am Leaning towards using Garage Living however I am going to outsource the Finishing of the Garage to some one else.

----------


## killramos

What kind of timelines were they quoting?

----------


## ganesh

> What kind of timelines were they quoting?



Garage Living is End of June and Specialized is Middle of June.

----------


## 88CRX

Those slat wall prices seem nuts to me, we just run a single Rubbermaid Fast-Track rail with attachments for ~$100.

----------


## ganesh

@s2k_boi
 have you made a decision on whom you are going with for the garage? 
We picked Garageliving , however I am having issues with how responsive they are with my queries. I asked them to revise the drawings a bit and asked them to confirm the install dates that was day and a half ago . No follow up at all.

----------


## s2k_boi

@ganesh
 I have made revisions with Specialized Garage and they have been good. They even held a spot for me for June install. Just have to finalize plans. 

However, Garage Living was responsive on revisions for me too but the only reason I am going with Specialized Garage is because I got to look at my buddies place and they did the work last year for him.

----------


## ganesh

> @ganesh
>  I have made revisions with Specialized Garage and they have been good. They even held a spot for me for June install. Just have to finalize plans. 
> 
> However, Garage Living was responsive on revisions for me too but the only reason I am going with Specialized Garage is because I got to look at my buddies place and they did the work last year for him.



Thanks for the update. 
If you have some pics from your buddies place can you share them ? 
thanks

----------


## sabad66

Great deal on a 8 piece organizer/work bench. Im very tempted but Im also too lazy to clean out my garage to make room for it

https://www.costco.ca/torin-8-piece-...100778597.html



Review on it:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Interesting... Maybe they don't carry NewAge anymore.

----------


## roopi

> Great deal on a 8 piece organizer/work bench. I’m very tempted but I’m also too lazy to clean out my garage to make room for it
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/torin-8-piece-...100778597.html



Dang I think it sold out. Was about to buy two of these.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ikea sells garage stuff that cannot be lower quality

----------


## sabad66

> Interesting... Maybe they don't carry NewAge anymore.



I think they still carry NewAge but this is a good builder grade alternative

----------


## mr2mike

Those looked too small for anything beyond RC car building.

Go custom.

----------


## 88CRX

> Interesting... Maybe they don't carry NewAge anymore.



I believe they still sell Newage but their prices have shot through the roof. Also when we got ours they were cheaper directly through their website rather then through Costco. Plus Costco only had 1 or 2 different kits to pick from.

----------


## ENV

I have a bunch of NewAge cabinets (before the massive price increases). You can negotiate with them directly if you are buying more than one item (usually a few hundred dollars in savings).

Quality is good (Pro model), but not sure if they are worth the asking price now. 

For better quality and finish, I'd probably look locally at Hayley if I had a bigger budget.

----------


## cars5431

> I have a bunch of NewAge cabinets (before the massive price increases). You can negotiate with them directly if you are buying more than one item (usually a few hundred dollars in savings).
> 
> Quality is good (Pro model), but not sure if they are worth the asking price now. 
> 
> For better quality and finish, I'd probably look locally at Hayley if I had a bigger budget.



Do you have a picture of your lift. Looks like a single side post How is it

----------


## ENV

> Do you have a picture of your lift. Looks like a single side post How is it



It is awesome, I really like it! Doesn't take up a great deal of space, and has about 6 ft 8 inches of clearance underneath at the highest locking point.

I do have an engineered concrete pile under the slab to support it, although the official spec only calls for 200mm minimum thickness at 3,000 psi (although I've seen it installed at 4" thickness).

----------

